# dr greenthumbs g13 fake genetics please read!



## chongsbuddy (Mar 14, 2011)

got this from another site.

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/new-members-start/201356119-dr-greenthumb-g13-need-members-help-please.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 14, 2011)

Great, just what we need, a 4th thread on this


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Great, just what we need, a 4th thread on this


Lastwood, i hear ya but the thing, now, about it, is the shoe is on, the other foot people are calling the doc on his bullshit unlike, the doc spammers..Dont, take it the wrong way but, you have plenty of people on ths site, like og man,farmer fag,biggy budz who all they do is spam with bullshit of the doc but have no grows threads,no smoke reports nothing


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lastwood, i hear ya but the thing, now, about it, is the shoe is on, the other foot people are calling the doc on his bullshit unlike, the doc spammers..Dont, take it the wrong way but, you have plenty of people on ths site, like og man,farmer fag,biggy budz who all they do is spam with bullshit of the doc but have no grows threads,no smoke reports nothing


Bro I will tell them the same fucking thing. It jyst happens to be I see 6 threads about the same thing and dd "paying" ppl to spam the forum. I promise you I will not give doc spammers any special treatment. I've never grown doc strains or met dd, and I'm not defending docs genetics in any of my posts. I just think the same effect could be had with 1 thread right? Ill shutup tho as I'm the only one who seems to care.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Bro I will tell them the same fucking thing. It jyst happens to be I see 6 threads about the same thing and dd "paying" ppl to spam the forum. I promise you I will not give doc spammers any special treatment. I've never grown doc strains or met dd, and I'm not defending docs genetics in any of my posts. I just think the same effect could be had with 1 thread right? Ill shutup tho as I'm the only one who seems to care.


please do and stop running to the Mods....!!!! just don't post in them..


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 14, 2011)

03-14-2011, 07:14 PM Veteran S This message is hidden because londonfog is on your ignore list. View Post Remove user from ignore list

Id swear your following me. I'm glad I don't have to bother myself with what ur saying.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> 03-14-2011, 07:14 PM Veteran S This message is hidden because londonfog is on your ignore list. View Post Remove user from ignore list
> 
> Id swear your following me. I'm glad I don't have to bother myself with what ur saying.


Good because you might just snitch me out ot the Mods...


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 14, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 15, 2011)

another fucking thread on this? *shakes head and walks away*


----------



## OGMan (Mar 15, 2011)

double D has maintained all along that he NEVER, EVER let a G13 clone out and it was IMPOSSIBLE that Doc had one, yet in his own post he says "the couple wanted 3 different strains each grow so i located chem d, katsu kush, garberville purple kush, my g13 and a beauty of a cutting, sour bubble bx4... these will be there mother plants."

Heres the link: http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/growroom-showroom/201344595-25-plant-med-license-grow-doubleds.html

So I reapeat double D is a scamming, thieving liar
Let's not forget he ripped everybody off with "his" MGB system too. It ruined some people financially and hurt many,many others including medical growers.


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 15, 2011)

told ya double d was a lying fuck


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> told ya double d was a lying fuck


Just like you and og man


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 15, 2011)

Everyone gets it already you guys. Why can't this just be one thread and let all the other ones die?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

Im done now..I really dont care people can do as they please


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

wytedingleberry said:


> Im done now..I really dont care people can do as they please


good idea, before you get banned.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

4th? No, I think it is much higher than that... 



TheLastWood said:


> Great, just what we need, a 4th thread on this


----------



## tysen (Mar 15, 2011)

who is this loser frmrboi always threatening people with banning? Hes not even a moderator lol. your a real loser dude. go get a life seriously.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

tysen said:


> who is this loser frmrboi always threatening people with banning? Hes not even a moderator lol. your a real loser dude. go get a life seriously.


lmfao..tell him again


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

tysen said:


> who is this loser frmrboi always threatening people with banning? Hes not even a moderator lol. your a real loser dude. go get a life seriously.


I'm not threatening anyone, just warning them that the end is near to the moderators tolerance.
I AM a moderator elsewhere.
Tysen you have two posts, Brick Top suspended today VERY suspicious ?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

BT was suspended today? Should you be putting that information out into the open? Certainly as a moderator you know better?


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> BT was suspended today? Should you be putting that information out into the open? Certainly as a moderator you know better?


seeing as he made it a goal of his to be a "nemisis" to anyone he deemed intelectually inferior to himself I felt it apropriate.
(doesn't anyone want to know where I'm a moderator ?)


----------



## quartergoat (Mar 15, 2011)

http://retardforum.com/ ??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

quartergoat said:


> http://retardforum.com/ ??


lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 15, 2011)

BT is banned that is bullshit!


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

quartergoat said:


> http://retardforum.com/ ??


heheh, no that's dingleberrie's stomping grounds.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 15, 2011)

BT suspended? about time


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 15, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> seeing as he made it a goal of his to be a "nemisis" to anyone he deemed intelectually inferior to himself I felt it apropriate.
> (doesn't anyone want to know where I'm a moderator ?)


Unclue Ben is a lot worse then BT atleast from every thread I have read.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

dlively11 said:


> Unclue Ben is a lot worse then BT atleast from every thread I have read.


I've never seen a single post of his, heard of him though.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 15, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> seeing as he made it a goal of his to be a "nemisis" to anyone he deemed intelectually inferior to himself I felt it apropriate.
> (doesn't anyone want to know where I'm a moderator ?)


why would you ask if anyone cares where you are a mod...I don't think they care...you seem like you need or want attention


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

londonfog said:


> ...you seem like you need or want attention


maybe if your vision is fogged, LOL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

londonfog said:


> why would you ask if anyone cares where you are a mod...I don't think they care...you seem like you need or want attention


Thats cause he is useless and wants attention i have him ignore and he likes all my posts just so i can say something to him.He is a certified bird


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 15, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 16, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> seeing as he made it a goal of his to be a "nemisis" to anyone he deemed intelectually inferior to himself I felt it apropriate.
> (doesn't anyone want to know where I'm a moderator ?)


That is EXACTLY like Unclue Ben but Ben was actually much much meaner. Speaking of which he just got banned today too. I hope I am not next .... I just got tired of taking his crap around every corner in this forum.


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 17, 2011)

UB has a shit attitude as well as BT but they know their shit. I've gotten quite a bit of good info from them over the years. 

They both have that "superiority" complex that goes with so many of the supposed "top dawgs" of the pot community.

Someone give the juicy details of why they were banned.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 17, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=13159308
a quick look shows BT was posting today, doesn't seem as banned as they say........


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 17, 2011)

yup, nothing there


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 17, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=13159308
> a quick look shows BT was posting today, doesn't seem as banned as they say........


 nobody said he was


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 18, 2011)

just wanted to show you guys my Greenthumb Big Purps plants I just took down. What do you think?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> just wanted to show you guys my Greenthumb Big Purps plants I just took down. What do you think?


The dude should be paying you ...nice job...pictures talk ..bull$hit walks...please do tell of the smoke with a smoke report +rep on the grow....
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr Gruber again.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 18, 2011)

very nice Dr Grubber.. my big givashit meter on this issue, is the pureity and reality of a G13 strain. if its nearly pure, or better yet all pure, and the real G13, then im interested at 200.00 for 3 beans. specially if he has a gaurentee of receiveing them and germing. 

its alot of money, but if its a real and quality G13 its worth it. besides that point, i dont give two shits otherwise


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 18, 2011)

londonfog said:


> The dude should be paying you ...nice job...pictures talk ..bull$hit walks...please do tell of the smoke with a smoke report +rep on the grow....
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr Gruber again.


I sure will.


----------



## OGMan (Mar 18, 2011)

nice job doc gruber!
don't want to steal your thunder but found these and had to post them. 

top photo Double d's G13 Bottom photo dr. greenthumb g13 the ONLY difference i see is double d has a larger pant but otherwise they're INDETICAL


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2011)

OGMan said:


> nice job doc gruber!
> don't want to steal your thunder but found these and had to post them.
> 
> top photo Double d's G13 Bottom photo dr. greenthumb g13 the ONLY difference i see is double d has a larger pant but otherwise they're INDETICAL
> ...


Please let it go !!!!! People like you make some of us not even want to deal with this....Dr gruber is showing with HIS pictures and winning me over..You are pissing me off by not letting $hit go


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

londonfog said:


> Please let it go !!!!! People like you make some of us not even want to deal with this....Dr gruber is showing with HIS pictures and winning me over..You are pissing me off by not letting $hit go


Thank you.One thing about a liar tho he always try to take attention off him to somebody else instead of showing pics of his own.I give ogman credit for that tho he is persistent in lying and shining the docs well you know what lmfao!!!


----------



## OGMan (Mar 18, 2011)

They're just photos why get so upset?


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 19, 2011)

OGMan said:


> They're just photos why get so upset?


and on topic! Moderators please eliminate these two insulting haters !


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 19, 2011)

I thought all this was settled with Jim telling the truth that he supplied the DR with the G13 
DR GT was keeping his word and not telling where or who gave it to him (I for one give him credit for keeping his word even with all the BS that has been said)


----------



## fletchman (Mar 19, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> very nice Dr Grubber.. my big givashit meter on this issue, is the pureity and reality of a G13 strain. if its nearly pure, or better yet all pure, and the real G13, then im interested at 200.00 for 3 beans. specially if he has a gaurentee of receiveing them and germing.
> 
> its alot of money, but if its a real and quality G13 its worth it. besides that point, i dont give two shits otherwise


Just recieved my 1st order ever from Doc a couple weeks ago, took about a week from phone call.

All 3 G13 popped and are growing nicely, I also popped 4 Endless Sky and they are doing the same.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> I thought all this was settled with Jim telling the truth that he supplied the DR with the G13
> DR GT was keeping his word and not telling where or who gave it to him (I for one give him credit for keeping his word even with all the BS that has been said)


Dr. Greenthumb was very forward about who he got it from and when that didn't work out for him some online persona with 13 posts throws a post up about how he's so sorry and gives thanks for not revealing him a source? Yeah, that's credible . And the story about how he labled the cut D/D and that's why Greenthumb was confused is complete BS since Greenthumb himself said he got it from DD and DD told him it was G13 this just seems like backtracking and damage control that's too little too late. After his failed attempt to get credibility by using DD's name because he thought he was out of the picture he decides to put up a post saying Neville can confirm Dogless's story knowing Nevil rarely posts anything especially about stuff like this. If Neville has verified this please let me know I'd love to see it.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahhhh stfu


----------



## fletchman (Mar 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Dr. Greenthumb was pretty adamant about who he got it from and when that didn't work out for him some online persona with 13 posts throws a post up about how he's so sorry and gives thanks for not revealing him a source? Yeah, that's credible . And the story about how he labled the cut D/D and that's why Greenthumb was confused is complete BS since Greenthumb himself said he got it from DD and DD told him it was G13 this just seems like backtracking and damage control that's too little too late. After his failed attempt to get credibility by using DD's name because he thought he was out of the picture he decides to put up a post saying Neville can confirm Dogless's story knowing Nevil rarely posts anything especially about stuff like this. If Neville has verified this please let me know I'd love to see it.


Nevil knows Dogless aka Jim ortega, does he know DD?

"Originally Posted by *Nevil*  
_Garlic bud came from Jim Ortega, as did Maple Leaf. You'll notice from the photo of pure Garlic from my old catalogue, how similar it is in structure to the Skunk#1. I suspect they have a common ancestry. I think of Garlic as a pre-Sam Skunk, but maybe Jim knows more.
In any case, the two crossed well together.
Further improvements may be made by putting the hybrid to Super Skunk. The latest versions will add resin and richer smells to the mix. For the lovers of Skunkoids, there is plenty of good material to play with. UK Cheese may also benifit from a cross to the Garlic line. They are all variations on a theme. Beginners stuff really, but not to be sneezed at. For many, it's where the money is. Heavy yielding, clean limbed Skunkoids make good breeding material.
N."_

"Actually I just harvested quite a few Garlic Bud dominant phenos from my Skunks and you my friend will be the sole benefactor of these fine gems once again.
ortega"

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/3519-garlic-bud-2.html#post75074


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Nevil knows Dogless aka Jim ortega, does he know DD?
> 
> "Originally Posted by *Nevil*
> _Garlic bud came from Jim Ortega, as did Maple Leaf. You'll notice from the photo of pure Garlic from my old catalogue, how similar it is in structure to the Skunk#1. I suspect they have a common ancestry. I think of Garlic as a pre-Sam Skunk, but maybe Jim knows more.
> ...



That doesn't mean the person that posted that statement was Jim Ortega, the guy has thirteen posts and in his first posts he does nothing but praise Logic and THCFarmer and it doesn't sound like something the real Jim Ortega would post not to mention anyone with a computer could do some research and know Jim's background. Also notice that Neville, not even once, responds to Dogless "supposed Jim Ortega" yet responds to most of the other posters on the same threads. The lengths that Greenthumb goes through to lie his way to legitimacy are ridiculous. Again Neville hasn't verified Dogless's statement but if he does let me know. Why would Greenthumb go through all the trouble and lie and say he got it directly from DD and paid him $25,000 in the first place? He would have been better off just keeping his mouth shut but now he's got to clean up that mess and this is his play and a pretty pathetic one at that.


----------



## OGMan (Mar 19, 2011)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words. First one double d's g13. second one dr.greenthumb g13. Is it just me or are these the same ...

View attachment 1502420View attachment 1502421


----------



## fletchman (Mar 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> That doesn't mean the person that posted that statement was Jim Ortega, the guy has thirteen posts and in his first posts he does nothing but praise Logic and THCFarmer and it doesn't sound like something the real Jim Ortega would post not to mention anyone with a computer could do some research and know Jim's background. Also notice that Neville , not even once, responds to Dogless "supposed Jim Ortega" yet responds to most of the other posters on the samee thread. The lengths that Greenthumb goes through to lie his way to legitimacy are ridiculous. Again Neville hasn't verified this but if he does let me know. Why would Greenthumb go through all the trouble and lie and say he got it directly from DD in the first place and paid him $25,000? He would have been better off just keeping his mouth shut but now he's got to clean up that mess and this is his play and a pretty pathetic one at that.


What are you talking about? His 13 posts have been since oct. 2009, and he is the SAME member Nevil was talking to. Read his 13 posts, he IS Jim Ortega.

There is a member on Breedbay where DD is a mod. called dogless also, dont know if it is Jim or not.

Why do you think DD is the only person on earth that has Nevils G13 cut? That doesn't even make sense, DD is a "NOBODY" that Nevil doesn't even know. When Nevil has known Jim Ortega for over 25 years and swapped strains and seed with each other.

You are grasping dude, DD is a fucking loser, he lost all his puppets that hung on his nut sack. He is NOT a breeder, he grows big plants in a revamped Heath Robinson system. Get over it.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

fletchman said:


> What are you talking about? His 13 posts have been since oct. 2009,


Yep, Greenthumb and his spammers have been at it a while. 



> and he is the SAME member Nevil was talking to.


Show me.



> Read his 13 posts, he IS Jim Ortega.


I did read them and I also tried to find any kind of response from Neville talking to Dogless and couldn't find a single one.



> Why do you think DD is the only person on earth that has Nevils G13 cut? That doesn't even make sense, DD is a "NOBODY" that Nevil doesn't even know. When Nevil has known Jim Ortega for over 25 years and swapped strains and seed with each other.


I never said I thought DD has Neville's cut, I think they're both full of it just look through my past posts. I just know Greenthumb doesn't have DD's cut, whatever it is, or Neville's cut and all of the lies and the constant changing of his story doesn't help to make him credible in the least.

Show me one post where Neville recognizes Dogless as Jim Ortega.



> You are grasping dude, DD is a fucking loser, he lost all his puppets that hung on his nut sack. He is NOT a breeder, he grows big plants in a revamped Heath Robinson system. Get over it.


There is nothing to get over except you getting over the fact that Greenthumb is a liar.


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 19, 2011)

These Greenthumb threads are about the same as Evolution vs Creationism, only more entertaining.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

That's greenthumbs strategy, try make everything as confusing as possible to hopefully get the support of the newbies who don't know any better when if you do your research the picture he paints falls apart..


----------



## ChubbySoap (Mar 19, 2011)

never heard of any of these clowns, thank heavens.

if anyone ever looked me in the eye and asked for ANY hundreds of dollars for three measly beans, i'd be forced to punch them in the face and attempt to shove said beans up their nose
...then again....i'm not what one would call a connoisseur of marijuana...maybe it's worth it for some folks

*shrugs and moves along*


----------



## OGMan (Mar 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> That's greenthumbs strategy, try make everything as confusing as possible to hopefully get the support of the newbies who don't know any better when if you do your research the picture he paints falls apart..


Ah,no. That's your strategey along with dingleberrybumboy


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Ah,no. That's your strategey along with dingleberrybumboy



See what I mean it's the man himself.

Wow man, your up to 214 post all about Dr. Greenthumb. Your not obvious or anything.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 19, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> These Greenthumb threads are about the same as Evolution vs Creationism, only more entertaining.


and more repetitive


----------



## fletchman (Mar 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I never said I thought DD has Neville's cut, I think they're both full of it just look through my past posts. I just know Greenthumb doesn't have DD's cut, whatever it is, or Neville's cut and all of the lies and the constant changing of his story doesn't help to make him credible in the least.
> 
> Show me one post where Neville recognizes Dogless as Jim Ortega.


http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/3519-garlic-bud-2.html#post75074

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice-vu-du-com-support/4345-grail-ultimate-haze-hybrid-9.html#post58079

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice-vu-du-com-support/4345-grail-ultimate-haze-hybrid-30.html#post59691

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice-vu-du-com-support/4308-questions-nevil-12.html#post57748


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

fletchman said:


> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/3519-garlic-bud-2.html#post75074
> 
> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice-vu-du-com-support/4345-grail-ultimate-haze-hybrid-9.html#post58079
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, I said show me a post where Nevill recognizes Dogless as Jim Ortega, not one of those posts does Neville respond to at all, if you can find one please copy and paste it. Maybe Neville's good enough friends with the real Jim Ortega to know that Dogless isn't him. If that was Jim I think Neville would have at least once said "hey Jim, how have you been" or something but not once does Neville reply to anything written by Dogless.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> ROFLMAO, I said show me a post where Nevill recognizes Dogless as Jim Ortega, not one of those posts does Neville respond to at all, if you can find one please copy and paste it. Maybe Neville's good enough friends with the real Jim Ortega to know that Dogless isn't him.


Maybe they just PM each other? Nevil is layin low, he doesn't like jail.

If Nevil knew that dogless wasn't Jim, wouldn't he call him out?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Neville replied to multiple people on the same pages as Dogless's post's in several threads but never once to Dogless.

That's exactly what I would do to someone I've known for 25 years.


----------



## plantvision (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay, I admit I am a noob, and I ordered from Dr.GT. From alot of research I found him to be quite honest and worthy of respect. And his genetics worthy of praise. Am I wrong, maybe I just don't know anything. They say ignorance is bliss, maybe that is where I am floating. This is where I probably want to stay. From what I see most of the strong accusations back and forth are made by veterans of this site, I think I want to stay a noob. In conclusion way way way to much drama. Just my opinion, and please if you feel like blasting me, just keep it to yourself, it will be a waste of time.

I don't want to be meddling, just thought I would drop my two cents.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ignorance is bliss to those uneducated.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Neville replied to multiple people on the same pages as Dogless's post's in several threads but never once to Dogless.
> 
> That's exactly what I would do to someone I've known for 25 years.


"Talk to dogless aka Jim Ortega aka my father. He may shed some light on the subject. He will be lurking around here after the 15th"

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f53/genetic-make-up-northern-lights-6664/index3.html

Maybe talk to "herb" on thcfarmer he says he is Jims kid.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 19, 2011)

Heres a thread where Nevel says Dogless is Ortega..


"#"





Senior Member
Join Date: Apr 2008
Location: NEXT DOOR ssssshhhhhhh!.
Posts: 1,733 







Quote:
Originally Posted by *Nevil*  
_Much more IMO. We are still using Maple Leaf, Garlic Bud and Kush 4 and I don't think that Jim is done yet._
_N._


Nev, folks.

Nev is Jim not allready here under the tag Dogless?. 

Maybe a nudge from yourself Nev and he would possibly tell us about some of his work past and present?.


"or it might not be him?"










#*50*​






01-02-2011, 06:04 AM 


Nevil







Breeder and moderator


Join Date: Aug 2010


Posts: 1,145​










Quote:


"or it might not be him? 



It's him alright, he's probably not interested in attracting the same kind of attention I get from trolls. Who can blame him.​

N. ​

​


http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice-vu-du-com-support/5577-1985-seed-bank-catalog-5.html


----------



## OGMan (Mar 19, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Okay, I admit I am a noob, and I ordered from Dr.GT. From alot of research I found him to be quite honest and worthy of respect. And his genetics worthy of praise. Am I wrong, maybe I just don't know anything. They say ignorance is bliss, maybe that is where I am floating. This is where I probably want to stay. From what I see most of the strong accusations back and forth are made by veterans of this site, I think I want to stay a noob. In conclusion way way way to much drama. Just my opinion, and please if you feel like blasting me, just keep it to yourself, it will be a waste of time.
> 
> I don't want to be meddling, just thought I would drop my two cents.


don't listen to those fools. from my experience and that of MANY others here who have actually grown doc's strains you've made a good choice. what strain did you get?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

OGMan said:


> don't listen to those fools. from my experience and that of MANY others here who have actually grown doc's strains you've made a good choice. what strain did you get?


lol, the dude admitted he was a noob and greenthumb went after him.


----------



## OGMan (Mar 19, 2011)

you know Stonedmental you, Londonknob ,Dingleberry may not like greenthumb's prices but you DID KNOWINGLY support doubleD in spite of KNOWING of his lying, cheating, ripping people off AND offering free seeds to anyone would go around slagging greenthumb off at the forums and STILL do .Now that REALLY DOES say something about you guys and your charatcter. The ONLY mystery is why you haven't all been banned/SIZE]


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Heres a thread where Nevel says Dogless is Ortega..
> 
> 
> "#"
> ...


Even if it is him, why would Greenthumb start all of the prior lies and drag DD into the situation and publicly state that he obtained the cut through DD himself and then call Doubleds a liar for refuting Greenthumbs statement about obtaining the cut through him? It just doesn't make sense for Greenthumb to have said all of the things he said before this new "story" came out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> and on topic! Moderators please eliminate these two insulting haters !


talk about insulting look at you harrasing



OGMan said:


> Ah,no. That's your strategey along with dingleberrybumboy


moderator please be sure to remove these 2 aswell for spam and harassment along with name calling


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

OGMan said:


> you know Stonedmental you, Londonknob ,Dingleberry may not like greenthumb's prices but you DID KNOWINGLY support doubleD in spite of KNOWING of his lying, cheating, ripping people off AND offering free seeds to anyone would go around slagging greenthumb off at the forums and STILL do .Now that REALLY DOES say something about you guys and your charatcter. /SIZE]





In case you didn't notice I called both of them out in multiple threads including this one.



> The ONLY mystery is why you haven't all been banned


.......says the guy with 100% of his post spamming for Greenthumb.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

ogman im surprised you are still on this forum all you do is spam for dr greenthumb when asked about your own grow you crawl back in the little hole you came out of until other people go off subject..WHERE IS YOUR CLONE GROW AND SEED GROW OF CHEEESE,BUBBA KUSH,SOUR DIESEL AND ALL THE OTHER STRAINS YOU SAID YOU GREW?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## OGMan (Mar 19, 2011)

i say we vote to ban Stonedmetalhead1, Whiteberrywidow and Londonfog by posting yes or no. By the looks of the "likes" at the top i'd say the yes side would win easily. Get rid of these PESTS


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 19, 2011)

well. i can see the puppies are still too busy pissing on the porch to run with the big dogs.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

ogman said:


> you know stonedmental you, londonknob ,dingleberry may not like greenthumb's prices but you did knowingly support doubled in spite of knowing of his lying, cheating, ripping people off and offering free seeds to anyone would go around slagging greenthumb off at the forums and still do .now that really does say something about you guys and your charatcter. The only mystery is why you haven't all been banned/size]




the same question goes for you why are you still here with your spamming name calling ass??????????


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

ogman said:


> i say we vote to ban stonedmetalhead1, whiteberrywidow and londonfog by posting yes or no. By the looks of the "likes" at the top i'd say the yes side would win easily. Get rid of these pests


by the looks of my likes and rep points i say you are full of it


----------



## OGMan (Mar 19, 2011)

VOTE yes to get rid of these pests


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2011)

Doc still sells fake beans


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> ogman im surprised you are still on this forum all you do is spam for dr greenthumb when asked about your own grow you crawl back in the little hole you came out of until other people go off subject..where is your clone grow and seed grow of cheeese,bubba kush,sour diesel and all the other strains you said you grew?????????????????????????????????????????????


my point exactly throw it in another direction you liar and spammer


----------



## fletchman (Mar 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Doc still sells fake beans


That grow into 4lb trees


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

ogman said:


> vote yes to get rid of these pests


ask about you to get voted out guarenteed youll be the first


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

fletchman said:


> That grow into 4lb trees


Oh, you got 4lbs. from a plant. Do you have any pics?


----------



## fletchman (Mar 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Oh, you got 4lbs. from a plant. Do you have any pics?


Fuck no, my G13's are like an inch tall, but DD says he hits the 4lb mark all the time


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2011)

fletchman said:


> That grow into 4lb trees


I'm tlaking about his scam of a "cheese"  and weight has little relevence to the validity of the genetics


----------



## OGMan (Mar 19, 2011)

maybe so. if it meant getting rid of people like you who KNOWINGLY support liars and rip off artists it would be worth it for the good of the community. I'd take the hit


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Fuck no, my G13's are like an inch tall, but DD says he hits the 4lb mark all the time


Because he's a skilled grower and because of the system he uses.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 19, 2011)

Ive been wondering if his Iranian came from Iran?


----------



## fletchman (Mar 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm tlaking about his scam of a "cheese"  and weight has little relevence to the validity of the genetics


AlphaKronik and Connie Genetics say they have the real deal Exodus Cheese cut, are they full of shit too?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

OGMan said:


> maybe so. if it meant getting rid of people like you who KNOWINGLY support liars and rip off artists it would be worth it for the good of the community.


Like those who support a rip off artists who sell fake G13 for $100 a seed. 

No one here has argued that doubled is honest about what he has. But whatever his cut is, Greenthumb doesn't have it.




> I'd take the hit


lol

yeah, you'd only be losing ONE of your accounts.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2011)

fletchman said:


> AlphaKronik and Connie Genetics say they have the real deal Exodus Cheese cut, are they full of shit too?


So does greenhouse. Yet none of them can post a picture that resembles exodus cheese  As i say, i've yet to actually buy one, because why the fuck would i at that price, but his photo clearly shows some random bollocks, not the cheese, so i wouldn't be compelled to jump in and buy some. Greenhouses exodus priced at 34 a bean is a bit more reasonable. HAving a cut is one thing, having seeds that actually carry the exodus traits is another thing, and from the docs site, that does not look like cheese as simple as that.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> So does greenhouse. Yet none of them can post a picture that resembles exodus cheese  As i say, i've yet to actually buy one, because why the fuck would i at that price, but his photo clearly shows some random bollocks, not the cheese, so i wouldn't be compelled to jump in and buy some. Greenhouses exodus priced at 34 a bean is a bit more reasonable. HAving a cut is one thing, having seeds that actually carry the exodus traits is another thing, and from the docs site, that does not look like cheese as simple as that.


I have a pack of Cheesedog (Exodus cut x Chemdawg) from Connie Gen. will be curious on the phenos I find.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

ogman said:


> maybe so. If it meant getting rid of people like you who knowingly support liars and rip off artists it would be worth it for the good of the community. I'd take the hit


you would be off this account today if thats the case


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Even if it is him, why would Greenthumb start all of the prior lies and drag DD into the situation and publicly state that he obtained the cut through DD himself and then call Doubleds a liar for refuting Greenthumbs statement about obtaining the cut through him? It just doesn't make sense for Greenthumb to have said all of the things he said before this new "story" came out.


I guess it was some wierd stipulation on the sale that Jim Orgea asked from DrGT.
Nevels G-13 is alot more attractive than DDs?

Maybe he promised Nevel never to sell it?
Maye he didnt want to piss off others by offering it to the highest bidder.
Maybe we still dont know half the story?
An we prolly never will.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 19, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I guess it was some wierd stipulation on the sale that Jim Orgea asked from DrGT.
> Nevels G-13 is alot more attractive than DDs?
> 
> Maybe he promised Nevel never to sell it?
> ...



That still doesn't explain all of the statements made by the Doc and why DD was even brought into it and the back and forth between the 2 of them..


----------



## fletchman (Mar 19, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I guess it was some wierd stipulation on the sale that Jim Orgea asked from DrGT.
> Nevels G-13 is alot more attractive than DDs?
> 
> Maybe he promised Nevel never to sell it?
> ...


 
Nevil said he bought the G13 cut in Oregon for $500, how times have changed.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2011)

fletchman said:


> I have a pack of Cheesedog (Exodus cut x Chemdawg) from Connie Gen. will be curious on the phenos I find.


That's exactly the point of the exodus cheese appearing to be fake. He can't have just bred a different phenotype of exodus, which would explain the different look, because exodus is itself a phenotype, any other phenotype and it's just skunk #1, so he's either selling a crap selfed plant that hasn't carried any of the traits that made it what it was, or he's crossed it with whatever he could to make it as close as was good enough for him, and even then you could easily get a skunk #1 seed that comes out more like cheese than his apparent effort.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

ogman said:


> maybe so. If it meant getting rid of people like you who knowingly support liars and rip off artists it would be worth it for the good of the community. I'd take the hit


can you please show your clone grows with your side by side seed grows like you said you did?


----------



## plantvision (Mar 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> lol, the dude admitted he was a noob and greenthumb went after him.


Answer, Dr GreenThumb did not go after me. I researched and talked with seed banks where I could get a hold of them. I chose him, and he was not the only place I bought seeds. I hope I chose correctly, only time will tell. 

I can't understand, will not time show the best breeder and the most trustworthy person. I doubt that back and forth banter here will solve anything, grow your weed and find out. 

One thing I admired when I watched and finally joined this website was that it seemed as it was a nice community, people with like thoughts on growing and discussing, this thread shows the worst in human phscy. No different than any other war or discrepency. Come on people pull it togethor. If something was done wrong, work through it scensably.

I am no better than anybody else, I too got angry in one of my posts, but I quickly replied and said I was sorry, difussing the subject hopefully.

Posted by OG
"don't listen to those fools. from my experience and that of MANY others here who have actually grown doc's strains you've made a good choice. what strain did you get? "

I purhased Chemo Iranian and Oh!Zone and planning on getting Iranian G13 if it becomes available. Possibly might get some other also, as thankfully finances are good for me.
I also purchased from Attitude and BcBudDepot, so we shall see. I really expect to be happy from all of them, for I researched quite alot. I not saying I know everything, for I am sure I have alot to learn.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> can you please show your clone grows with your side by side seed grows like you said you did?


see what im saying about this kid ogman when asked about his grows he doesnt say nothing but when someone comes in here saying the doc tthis and the doc that thats when he wants to say someting this guy is honestly just spamming.Has no grows besides the fake autoflower that is sold by dr gthumb.I say fake because everyone knows autoflowers have ruderalis in it and nobody knows the genetics of iranian autoflower


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 19, 2011)

Dude why are you hating on Dr Greenthumb
If you dont like his seeds dont buy them'You have said over and over and over again the same thing ,Fake gen.,over priced,ect so we heard you the first 10 times
Move on and get a life there is more to this site then bashing Greenthumb


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Dude why are you hating on Dr Greenthumb
> If you dont like his seeds dont buy them'You have said over and over and over again the same thing ,Fake gen.,over priced,ect so we heard you the first 10 times
> Move on and get a life there is more to this site then bashing Greenthumb



So should we not have warned all those people about buying all those 40% THC BC seeds scams. I feel it's fair to let people know when they're about to be scammed for a good bit of money. Being a victim of fraud isn't very nice.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 19, 2011)

I thank have seen Doc sayn some of the iranian autos will flower under veg light .
Ill look for the link....


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I feel it's fair to let people know when they're about to be scammed for a good bit of money. Being a victim of fraud isn't very nice.


Did you let people know about Soma's,Serious,and Sensi's seed prices?
I plan on ordering Sensi's NL reg. seeds for about 15 apiece. Hopefully get a keeper.
Do you consider that price fraud?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 19, 2011)

I cant find the link maybe it wasnt doc sayn it,
But I believe it said grow under 24 hrs light an cut back to 18/6 to flower indoors, an some will flower under 24 hrs light.

So its a Semi Auto?

Nah, If i can flower them in my veg cab Id consider it an auto, even if he didnt use ruderallis genes to do it.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

Googled Iranian Auto and found this thread

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f102/iranian-auto-flower-17612/

IMO, these guys are contradicting themselves and don't even know it. One guy is talking about how well it will do under 18/6 indoors, another guy says it wants to be outside and one guy even posted to veg it longer under 24 hours before putting outdoors. Since when do you have the option to veg an auto? They're even talking about cloning it before it goes into flower, those clones should be the exact age and should keep flowering regardless, IF it was an auto. 

I'm no auto expert but I'm pretty sure an auto means it will flower no matter what. 24/0, 20/4, 18/6, etc. If it has any "veg" time it's no auto...



> I had questioned Doc about these plants and his very words were If your gonna use it for a mother plant indoors you need to keep them under 24 hr light.And it makes sense even with my experience with Auto's such as Lowlifes I've found you can prolong them in a longer veg state keeping them on 24 hrs of light.


The Doctor is not a liar? An Auto mother plant???? He's telling people to keep his "auto" under 24/0 to prolong the veg state? Auto's don't veg and I was under the impression they do better with more light  Am I wrong?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> see what im saying about this kid ogman when asked about his grows he doesnt say nothing but when someone comes in here saying the doc tthis and the doc that thats when he wants to say someting this guy is honestly just spamming.Has no grows besides the fake autoflower that is sold by dr gthumb.I say fake because everyone knows autoflowers have ruderalis in it and nobody knows the genetics of iranian autoflower


If you go here and read through you will find the answers to your questions....and please read all the way through so you can see all the nay-sayers start back tracking.
http://www.treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=41185&page=4


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 19, 2011)

You can veg the Iranian quite awhile under 24/7 light, eventualy some would auto flower. (dam with I could find the link)
But due to there light sensitivity just cutting em back an bit will trigger flowering. 
Like when you put em outside, or cut it back to 18/6.

Veg em bigger for bigger yield, seen pics they get huge an yeild almost a quarter pound each, by mid summer....
Check out Sodalite grow pic from last year..






I think its kick ass that he reinvented the auto...
A+ breeding IMHO

-Edit I meant Quarter pound, lol not pound I corrected it.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't know why you would post a link leading to something negative about Dr.G


> Greenthumb Seeds
> Member
> 
> Join Date: Jun 2005
> ...





> 22nd March 2010, 04:18 PM #48
> heartguy
> Member
> 
> ...


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

Keeps getting better




> Originally Posted by Greenthumb Seeds
> 
> 
> > richi, respectfully, you don't even know for sure if they were our seeds
> ...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 19, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I don't know why you would post a link leading to something negative about Dr.G


Thats why i said read all the way through...now i want you to post those guys apologies to Doc...and then you can make one as well.lol


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Thats why i said read all the way through...now i want you to post those guys apologies to Doc...and then you can make one as well.lol


Sorry, I'm getting there. 

Here's something else I found:

http://www.autoflower.co.uk/



> *Autoflowering cannabis plants altogether do away with a vegetative growth stage*. Basically, you plant it, it sprouts, grows a set of leaves, then immediately and automatically begins flowering. This generally starts after around 3 weeks, the males showing signs of flowering a few days before the females. As a result, 'autos' are the quickest, most compact, and most easily hidden marijuana plant available.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

This completely contradicts what I thought was an auto flower...



> Greenthumb Seeds
> Member
> 
> Join Date: Jun 2005
> ...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 19, 2011)

I also heard Sodalite may do a Big Iranian auto grow this summer (hes got 100+ seeds lol)
I cant wait to see em go agian this year.

I watched his grow last year. He grew Docs Iranian Autos made my Lil autos look pathetic, over 4x the yeild.

He said the potency was great also, I cant say the same for the lowryders I grew..


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

I also read that in order for it to be considered auto it must have ruderalis and he even says his Iranian Auto doesnt



> Greenthumb Seeds
> Member
> 
> Join Date: Jun 2005
> ...


To me it seems that richi guy caved too early and didn't do enough research. From everything I've read an auto will flower under 24/0 and cannot be cloned. There is no "delay" in the veg time because that is called a photoperiod. 

Unless someone can show me otherwise, the Iranian Auto flower is not an auto. Did Dr.G stumble across a strain that auto's without ruderalis?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 19, 2011)

I could flower it in my veg cab, so I would consider it an auto.
But I bet they guys selling at autoflower.co.uk wouldnt, because they arent selling it.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

Everything I've read says that an autoflower can only auto if it has ruderalis. Can you find anything that says otherwise?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 19, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Everything I've read says that an autoflower can only auto if it has ruderalis. Can you find anything that says otherwise?


just for the sake of knowing your genetics...I thought this was true as well


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 19, 2011)

I doubt that I can, But I believe they should include his Iranian as an auto in there definition under a side note as a "Semi auto" due to its ability to be grown veg conditions "almost" the way a ruderallis would.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

Just like everyone else on the links posted earlier you yourself are contradicting yourself. There is no proof that an autoflower strain will auto _without_ ruderalis. 

How long has a _mother_ Iranian _Auto_ been kept? 



(that's a joke by the way...)


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 19, 2011)

I thought I seen doc say that some Iranian autos will flower under 24 hrs light eventualy.
Ill look for the link some more tonight.

They may not be a true rudderallis auto but I could grow em in a veg cab about like true auto by cutting the lights back from 24 hrs to 18 hrs.
I guess he could sell em as "Semi auto/ photo sensitive", but I bet he sells alot more by calling em auto flower.



And after experiencing how Rudderallis makes some autos less potent, an the high not last as long as it should have, Not to mention small yeilds.
I think his sound much better than Rudderallis auto.


I have seen female seed co sells Photo sensitive outdoor plants, anyone tired them?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 19, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> That doesn't mean the person that posted that statement was Jim Ortega, the guy has thirteen posts and in his first posts he does nothing but praise Logic and THCFarmer and it doesn't sound like something the real Jim Ortega would post not to mention anyone with a computer could do some research and know Jim's background. Also notice that Neville, not even once, responds to Dogless "supposed Jim Ortega" yet responds to most of the other posters on the same threads. The lengths that Greenthumb goes through to lie his way to legitimacy are ridiculous. Again Neville hasn't verified Dogless's statement but if he does let me know. Why would Greenthumb go through all the trouble and lie and say he got it directly from DD and paid him $25,000 in the first place? He would have been better off just keeping his mouth shut but now he's got to clean up that mess and this is his play and a pretty pathetic one at that.


Don't you think that if this Jim character was not associated with neville that neville would come in and say IDK who the hell this guy is? Wouldn't that be the worst place for someone to go and make false claims about knowing him? Just because the person has 12 posts doesn't mean anything, most of the big names don't spend their time in the forums with us they are busy and don't want the attention that comes with it. By now it's pretty much common knowledge that DD has sold cuts of his strains. Hell, he even said I now what he got, it was a cross of my g13 that was g13 dominant....so that means that he basiically just admitted that yes the doc got a clone from me and I was lying about selling clones all along and the doc was able to access my genetics. Maybe Jim got the clone from DD and than sold it to the doc, hey for a 25,000$ clone I say you can sell seeds or clones to whoever you wish at that pricetag.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 19, 2011)

Lmao, wbw in post 83 of this thread responds to his own post, ahahaha


----------



## OGMan (Mar 19, 2011)

there are a few autos out there now that don't have ruderalis in them. 
for me its easy. if it flowers outdoors without forcing when the days are getting longer its an auto. how else can you explain june, july harvests without forcing? flowering is initiated when the days are getting longer without forcing...that's not photoperiod sensitive or anything else, it's autoflowering.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 19, 2011)

I was just asking just for info..for I swore all auto have some ruderalis in them...I personally hate autos for that very reason..but never thought to grow one in my veg cab just for shits and giggles


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 19, 2011)

OGMan said:


> i say we vote to ban Stonedmetalhead1, Whiteberrywidow and Londonfog by posting yes or no. By the looks of the "likes" at the top i'd say the yes side would win easily. Get rid of these PESTS


 Stonemetalhead sure as hell spams for Subcool and Ive grown almost all of subs strains and they are weaker than pond water,Docs strains puts Subs shit to shame....


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 19, 2011)

I grew Docs Iranian auto in a test thread and cloned the shit out of it.Truly an amazing auto strain


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> If you go here and read through you will find the answers to your questions....and please read all the way through so you can see all the nay-sayers start back tracking.
> http://www.treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=41185&page=4


I read thru that and nothing answers my question about how the iranian is a auto flower and what is the genetics



SCARHOLE said:


> I could flower it in my veg cab, so I would consider it an auto.
> But I bet they guys selling at autoflower.co.uk wouldnt, because they arent selling it.


 You cannot flower that in a veg cab and if you could then how can it be cloned?


bajafox said:


> Everything I've read says that an autoflower can only auto if it has ruderalis. Can you find anything that says otherwise?


 You are right everything auto has ruderalis in it


SCARHOLE said:


> I doubt that I can, But I believe they should include his Iranian as an auto in there definition under a side note as a "Semi auto" due to its ability to be grown veg conditions "almost" the way a ruderallis would.


 I dont think so i never seen iranian auto grown indoors under veg light flowering in 90 days from seed.


SCARHOLE said:


> I thought I seen doc say that some Iranian autos will flower under 24 hrs light eventualy.
> Ill look for the link some more tonight.
> 
> They may not be a true rudderallis auto but I could grow em in a veg cab about like true auto by cutting the lights back from 24 hrs to 18 hrs.
> ...


????????



Angry Pollock said:


> Lmao, wbw in post 83 of this thread responds to his own post, ahahaha


You must be dumb i was quoting what i said so ogman can answer which he seems to be ignoring but can say all types of other bullshit which i find hilarious..Just fess up the only strain you grew were from doc and you never tried the real clones



OGMan said:


> there are a few autos out there now that don't have ruderalis in them.
> for me its easy. if it flowers outdoors without forcing when the days are getting longer its an auto. how else can you explain june, july harvests without forcing? flowering is initiated when the days are getting longer without forcing...that's not photoperiod sensitive or anything else, it's autoflowering.


Sorry thats not auto flower plants with out ruderalis in it



Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> I grew Docs Iranian auto in a test thread and cloned the shit out of it.Truly an amazing auto strain


 YOU CANNOT CLONE AUTOFLOWERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

londonfog said:


> I was just asking just for info..for I swore all auto have some ruderalis in them...I personally hate autos for that very reason..but never thought to grow one in my veg cab just for shits and giggles


I've grown about 5 or 6 autos and have a Haze Auto going now, they're just for fun and cause there is room in my veg tent. That'll be the last one I grow until I get more freebies, I'd never waste my money on them


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

They're argument totally defeats the purpose of an auto, why "delay" aka veg, the auto-flower process? All you're trying to do is give an auto a photo period, might as well get regular seeds with short flower times and fatter yields


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I read thru that and nothing answers my question about how the iranian is a auto flower and what is the genetics
> 
> 
> You cannot flower that in a veg cab and if you could then how can it be cloned?
> ...


 Go to my test thread here and see for yourself.A damn know it all that dont know shit.The Iranian auto does not have any ruderalis in it.If you dont know what your talking about its better to keep your mouth shut


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 19, 2011)

bajafox said:


> They're argument totally defeats the purpose of an auto, why "delay" aka veg, the auto-flower process? All you're trying to do is give an auto a photo period, might as well get regular seeds with short flower times and fatter yields


 Thats how much you know,I vegged these IAs last winter and harvested in early june last year,you kids beat all Ive ever seen


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Go to my test thread here and see for yourself.A damn know it all that dont know shit.The Iranian auto does not have any ruderalis in it.If you dont know what your talking about its better to keep your mouth shut


 Thats my point idiot if it dont have ruderalis in it its not a auto flower idiot.You are a nobody that dont know shit lmao.I know what im talking about..
Do you even know the genetics of this iranian autoflower???
When you find that out then you can talk to me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

You dont have no threads to look at what the fuck are you talking about test thread..12 posts and you know something lmfao


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 19, 2011)

what a moron, (^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^maybe you should lay off the weed for a while, lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> what a moron, (^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^maybe you should lay off the weed for a while, lmao


Looks who talking.Lay off riu you contribute nothing but useless posts


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## londonfog (Mar 19, 2011)

again just for the sake of knowing your genetics...auto flower has to have ruderlis thats what gives them the autoflower genes...If it is something different please inform me of the strain lineage...because its going against everything I have learned and read and saw ..I hate auto's but going to throw one in my veg now ..thank for the idea ...duh me


----------



## Nakkas (Mar 19, 2011)

You guys been taking a bit to much of ya own colloidal silver.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

londonfog said:


> again just for the sake of knowing your genetics...auto flower has to have ruderlis thats what gives them the autoflower genes...If it is something different please inform me of the strain lineage...because its going against everything I have learned and read and saw ..I hate auto's but going to throw one in my veg now ..thank for the idea ...duh me


Now watch soon ogman will come dodging my questions like he been doing for over a month now and angry pollock will come with his senseless posts like they are some kind of big contributers of info or something..I dont contribute much but i know i for sure contribute more than these 2 and frmrboi for sure but yet i always get told something like im the one telling lies..Damn i forgot to add woodyhaze with his spam


----------



## londonfog (Mar 19, 2011)

Nakkas said:


> You guys been taking a bit to much of ya own colloidal silver.


I want to try that and see if I can get some female seeds going...


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 19, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Stonemetalhead sure as hell spams for Subcool and Ive grown almost all of subs strains and they are weaker than pond water,Docs strains puts Subs shit to shame....


There is a difference from someone that likes a company's gear and and a spammer. Example: Scarhole and Pipe Dream are people who happen to like Greenthumb's gear while OGMan and Biggybuds are spammers. I just happen to have good luck with Sub's gear and I'm sorry you didn't. The plants I've found from Subs gear are extremely smelly, tasty, and potent which is what I look for, I could care less about yield but I don't do horrible either. I don't think he's the has the best genetics out there but they are quality for decent price.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 20, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> There is a difference from someone that likes a company's gear and and a spammer. Example: Scarhole and Pipe Dream are people who happen to like Greenthumb's gear while OGMan and Biggybuds are spammers. I just happen to have good luck with Sub's gear and I'm sorry you didn't. The plants I've found from Subs gear are extremely smelly, tasty, and potent which is what I look for, I could care less about yield but I don't do horrible either. I don't think he's the has the best genetics out there but they are quality for decent price.


Well thanks.

Just to be clear, I don't have much experience with DrGt's gear only one strain which I recieved to test grow. It wasn't the best thing I've ever grown but it was the earliest flowering strain I've ever grown and pretty stable. I recieved them fast, was able to correspond directly with him, had 100% germ rate and even learned some good growing information. I just believe that you have the right to charge w/e you want for your product thats how retail works. Basically, I got exactly what was advertised the price is irrelavant because it's right there-buy it or don't.


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now watch soon ogman will come dodging my questions like he been doing for over a month now and angry pollock will come with his senseless posts like they are some kind of big contributers of info or something..I dont contribute much but i know i for sure contribute more than these 2 and frmrboi for sure but yet i always get told something like im the one telling lies..Damn i forgot to add woodyhaze with his spam


Whoa! "I dont contribute much" you said a mouthful there pal and probably the first thing you've said that makes sense and is entirely true


----------



## OGMan (Mar 20, 2011)

so lets see if i got this right. stonedmentalpatient, dingleberry, londonfog are all experts and there's no such thing as iranian autoflower, auto affie and guerilla gold. WOW! how ignorant are you bozos! none of the aforementioned have ruderalis in them. DUH!
If you have no idea what you're talking about why not just shut the feck up edjit?


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 20, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Whoa! "I dont contribute much" you said a mouthful there pal and probably the first thing you've said that makes sense and is entirely true


The only thing this guy posts is meandering thoughts of what seeds he's going to buy (but probably never grow) and what seeds he's waiting for and how long they're taking to get to him. A real value to RIU.
12,000+ posts of self centered garbage from a compulsive shopper.
&#8249;(&#8226;¿&#8226&#8250; (watchdog report)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Whoa! "I dont contribute much" you said a mouthful there pal and probably the first thing you've said that makes sense and is entirely true


lets not forget i said i contribute way more than you 4 who contribute nothing dont forget that



OGMan said:


> so lets see if i got this right. stonedmentalpatient, dingleberry, londonfog are all experts and there's no such thing as iranian autoflower, auto affie and guerilla gold. WOW! how ignorant are you bozos! none of the aforementioned have ruderalis in them. DUH!
> If you have no idea what you're talking about why not just shut the feck up edjit?


Oh you can say that but you cant answer the grow question about your clones numbnut just shut your fucking spamming ass up!



frmrboi said:


> The only thing this guy posts is meandering thoughts of what seeds he's going to buy (but probably never grow) and what seeds he's waiting for and how long they're taking to get to him. A real value to RIU.
> 12,000+ posts of self centered garbage from a compulsive shopper.
> &#8249;(&#8226;¿&#8226&#8250; (watchdog report)


I have grow threads that show i grew way more strains then alot of people on this site what the fuck are you talking about..EVERYTHING I BUY I GROW NUMBNUUTS so stop being busy on my nuts and find someone else..HOp on your other account jagdog numbnut and spam again


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 20, 2011)

WBW u really are a total dumbass.......so u think me and frmrboi are the same?think what u want....


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 20, 2011)

OGMan said:


> so lets see if i got this right. stonedmentalpatient, dingleberry, londonfog are all experts and there's no such thing as iranian autoflower, auto affie and guerilla gold. WOW! how ignorant are you bozos! none of the aforementioned have ruderalis in them. DUH!
> If you have no idea what you're talking about why not just shut the feck up edjit?


Like OG said. If you're ignorant and YOU ARE completely and terribly ignorant, why not shut up and stop wasting everybody's time with your dumb-ass ignorant shit talk. All three of the above autos are readily available in Canada and have been for a while


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

jagdog3 said:


> WBW u really are a total dumbass.......so u think me and frmrboi are the same?think what u want....


 You guys sure as hell talk the same dumb shit


Biggybuds said:


> Like OG said. If you're ignorant and YOU ARE completely and terribly ignorant, why not shut up and stop wasting everybody's time with your dumb-ass ignorant shit talk. All three of the above autos are readily available in Canada and have been for a while


 Biggybuds you are another fibber who said you grew the clones of the original strains and grew doctor greenthumbs seeds and said they are the same and when i asked to show the proof you ran away from the question like liars do.Do you need me to go back and show how many times i asked you and og man to show your clone and seed grows?
All you do is spam for dr greenthumb,talk about his strains only with all 101 post so i really say you are a nobody.Trust me if im ignorant you must be mentally retarded.Im far from ignorant kid get your shit straight and i told you since you live in NEW YORK YOU CAN SEE ME PUSSY I RUN THESE STREETS NIGGA.BROOKLYN BORN AND AINT NO INTERNET TOUGH GUY HIDING BEHIND THE COMP NIGGA I WILL COME SEE YOU AND SHOW YOU REAL YOU PUSSY.
ALL YA GUYS ARE DOING IS PROVING LAME WITH ALL YA SHIT TALK AND NO FUCKING PROOF SO ONCE AGAIN SHOW YOU CLONE AND SEED GROWS!!
IF NOT DONT EVEN POST WITH YOUR LAME LYING ASS!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

LOOK AT YOU ALL YOU DO IS HUG THE DOCS NUTS AND HAVE NO GROWS OR PROOF OF YOUR OWN SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GO ON THE DOCS WEBSITE WITH THIS BULLSHIT



Search: Search took 0.01 seconds.
03-20-2011 11:15 AM
Thread: dr greenthumbs g13 fake genetics please read!
by Biggybuds Replies
153
Views
2,073
Like OG said. If you're ignorant and YOU ARE...
Like OG said. If you're ignorant and YOU ARE completely and terribly ignorant, why not shut up and stop wasting everybody's time with your dumb-ass ignorant shit talk. All three of the above autos...
03-20-2011 09:21 AM
Thread: dr greenthumbs g13 fake genetics please read!
by Biggybuds Replies
153
Views
2,073
Whoa! "I dont contribute much" you said a...
Whoa! "I dont contribute much" you said a mouthful there pal and probably the first thing you've said that makes sense and is entirely true
03-15-2011 11:42 AM
Thread: DR. GreenThumb seeds
by Biggybuds Replies
541
Views
32,916
how much you being paid?
how much you being paid?
03-15-2011 11:39 AM
Thread: LMFAO, G13 from Greedthumb isn't even DoubleD's Cut
by Biggybuds Replies
383
Views
6,337
no matter what you say,no matter what you call...
no matter what you say,no matter what you call it, you can get 3,4,5 pound yields...
03-15-2011 11:36 AM
Thread: DR. GreenThumb seeds
by Biggybuds Replies
541
Views
32,916
..if it had doubel d's splooge all over it
..if it had doubel d's splooge all over it
03-15-2011 11:32 AM
Thread: DoubleD's what to believe?
by Biggybuds Replies
168
Views
2,316
bullshit. Doc did carry two crosses Golden Haze...
bullshit. Doc did carry two crosses Golden Haze and JJ's Gold, never a pure Acapulco Gold and they were both really good plants iMHO How many seeds you getting for spreading your lies?
03-15-2011 11:14 AM
Thread: dr greenthumbs g13 fake genetics please read!
by Biggybuds Replies
153
Views
2,073
told ya double d was a lying fuck
told ya double d was a lying fuck
03-13-2011 08:01 PM
Thread: LMFAO, G13 from Greedthumb isn't even DoubleD's Cut
by Biggybuds Replies
383
Views
6,337
http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x464/greenthum...
http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x464/greenthumbseeds/G13finshedcopysm.jpg 

like i said...
03-13-2011 07:52 PM
Thread: LMFAO, G13 from Greedthumb isn't even DoubleD's Cut
by Biggybuds Replies
383
Views
6,337
Like I said...
Like I said...
03-13-2011 05:01 PM
Thread: DoubleD's what to believe?
by Biggybuds Replies
168
Views
2,316
...Double D = lying scum
...Double D = lying scum
03-13-2011 04:59 PM
Thread: LMFAO, G13 from Greedthumb isn't even DoubleD's Cut
by Biggybuds Replies
383
Views
6,337
LOL shows how much you know. Greenthumb was...
LOL shows how much you know. Greenthumb was banned years ago at THC Farmer for showing a photo of his OG Kush that was so much better than the Caliconnect mafia's that they deleted the photo and...
03-13-2011 12:14 PM
Thread: LMFAO, G13 from Greedthumb isn't even DoubleD's Cut
by Biggybuds Replies
383
Views
6,337
Doc has asked me to pass along a message. He says...
Doc has asked me to pass along a message. He says thanks to Stonedmetalwhatever and Whitedingleberrywhatever for keeping these threads at the top of the threads list. That while they have done great...
03-13-2011 09:38 AM
Thread: LMFAO, G13 from Greedthumb isn't even DoubleD's Cut
by Biggybuds Replies
383
Views
6,337
Yes Doc has DD's G13 that he said came from...
Yes Doc has DD's G13 that he said came from Nevil. 
I paid many thousands of dollars for it directly from DD. 

It grows giant INDICA plants and has that twisted leaf characteristic, but so does...
03-12-2011 12:39 PM
Thread: LMFAO, G13 from Greedthumb isn't even DoubleD's Cut
by Biggybuds Replies
383
Views
6,337
I've heard all this before... They said doc's...
I've heard all this before... 
They said doc's Bubba wasn't Bubba...but it is. 
The said Doc's OG wasn't OG but it is. 
They said Docs Cheese wasn't Cheese but it is. 
They said docs c99 wasn't...
03-12-2011 12:15 PM
Thread: DR. Greenthumbs G13, LOL
by Biggybuds Replies
71
Views
1,736
No I meant an original statement from Bros Grimm,...
No I meant an original statement from Bros Grimm, not some trumped up bio done by seedfinder after the fact. Sorry buddy the original Cindy was 65 days
03-12-2011 12:06 PM
Thread: DR. Greenthumbs G13, LOL
by Biggybuds Replies
71
Views
1,736
Please put up a link or something to that
Please put up a link or something to that
03-12-2011 11:48 AM
Thread: DR. Greenthumbs G13, LOL
by Biggybuds Replies
71
Views
1,736
Who says C99 is supposed to take 55 days?
Who says C99 is supposed to take 55 days?
03-12-2011 11:46 AM
Thread: DR. Greenthumbs G13, LOL
by Biggybuds Replies
71
Views
1,736
I asked Doc about this. Doc swears his G13...
I asked Doc about this. 

Doc swears his G13 came from Double D and that he (Doc) paid thousands of dollars for it. 

Doc says Double D is KNOWN to have gotten his G13 DIRECTLY from Neville and...
03-12-2011 11:08 AM
Thread: DoubleD's what to believe?
by Biggybuds Replies
168
Views
2,316
yeah, Greenthumb has selfed some plants that were...
yeah, Greenthumb has selfed some plants that were thought to be impossible to do. he was the first with many like Bubba Kush, OG, Cindy, Trainwreck,Cheese, Sour Deisel...the list goes on and one and...
03-12-2011 10:19 AM
Thread: LMFAO, G13 from Greedthumb isn't even DoubleD's Cut
by Biggybuds Replies
383
Views
6,337
I asked Doc about this. Doc swears his G13...
I asked Doc about this. 

Doc swears his G13 came from Double D and that he (Doc) paid thousands of dollars for it. 

Doc says Double D is KNOWN to have gotten his G13 DIRECTLY from Neville and...


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 20, 2011)

wish OGman was here to see this Charlie Sheen like meltdown


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn...........everyone in brooklyn watch out dingleberry is runnin the streets.....LMAO............


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 20, 2011)

my interpritation tells me Doc made the comment, his G13 he THOUGHT may of come from DD> 
this is a simple confusion, by all parties. Doc got the cut from Jim, who LABLED his clone DD< which according to the posts if you would actualy take the time to read them and not inject your OWH Hypothisis, but READ THE FUCKING POSTS) would see, Jims lableing (DD) of the G13 that went to Doc, has NOTHING TO DO WITH the PERSON DD< or DangerousD or what ever his name is. It was a Lableing system name (DD) not a representation of who (DangerousD or whatever his forum name is, he goes by DD) the cut came from.

once you (WDW) get your own little bean wrapped around the concept, the strain Doc got from Jim, which was a pure g13 strain, merely labled DD, has absolutely NOTHING to do with the Person with the forum Monicur of DangerousD, or DD, or whatever his name is, you should see the error within, and stop trying to continue to steam roll an asphalt road that is already flat.


so when it comes to putting this puzzle together, Doc, seemingly unintentionally made the same mistake EVERYONE else did but Jim. 
that was to ASSUME the Labling of Jims DD Cut, was a referance of the cut actually coming from DD the person, when in reality it was merely a way for Jim to track his personal cuts from his pure G13, and this perticular cut was labled DD.

not that hard to understand, if you are willing to use your melon for something more than a hat rack.

again, my SOLE GIVEASHIT is how Pure is it, and is it really a True G13 from the 80s. i really dont give 2 fucks about the rest of it.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You dont have no threads to look at what the fuck are you talking about test thread..12 posts and you know something lmfao


 I got busted back in october the police have my PC,I have grow threads at THC farmer ,CLC,RIU,Breedbay ,they are under Mr. Therapy Man


----------



## OGMan (Mar 20, 2011)

WHAT a MELTDOWN indeed and what a DISGRACE this Bonehead racist BOZO is  A REAL IDJIT


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> my interpritation tells me Doc made the comment, his G13 he THOUGHT may of come from DD>
> this is a simple confusion, by all parties. Doc got the cut from Jim, who LABLED his clone DD< which according to the posts if you would actualy take the time to read them and not inject your OWH Hypothisis, but READ THE FUCKING POSTS) would see, Jims lableing (DD) of the G13 that went to Doc, has NOTHING TO DO WITH the PERSON DD< or DangerousD or what ever his name is. It was a Lableing system name (DD) not a representation of who (DangerousD or whatever his forum name is, he goes by DD) the cut came from.
> 
> once you (WDW) get your own little bean wrapped around the concept, the strain Doc got from Jim, which was a pure g13 strain, merely labled DD, has absolutely NOTHING to do with the Person with the forum Monicur of DangerousD, or DD, or whatever his name is, you should see the error within, and stop trying to continue to steam roll an asphalt road that is already flat.
> ...


You must be du,b deaf and blind.Ive been got off of that subject and i want to see biggy buds and ogman clone vs seed grow which they say they did and can tell thats how they know doc has the real strains so please take your non melon having ass somewhere else with your bullshit talk trying to tell me something and you have no sense at all


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

OGMan said:


> WHAT a MELTDOWN indeed and what a DISGRACE this Bonehead racist BOZO is  A REAL IDJIT


Lmao but why are you dodging the question i asked you a 1000 times already?WHERE IS YOUR CLONE VS SEED GROW? HOW DO YOU KNOW DOC HAS THE REAL STRAINS HE SAID HE HAD
IDIOTS CANT COMPREHEND LIKE YOU OBVIOUSLY!



Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> I got busted back in october the police have my PC,I have grow threads at THC farmer ,CLC,RIU,Breedbay ,they are under Mr. Therapy Man


 Ill look into that when im done with these fibbers


----------



## OGMan (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> I got busted back in october the police have my PC,I have grow threads at THC farmer ,CLC,RIU,Breedbay ,they are under Mr. Therapy Man


and really fine work you did too mr. therapy man a real credit and service to the community. wish they had a Hats Off icon here but a BIG thumbs up to you for your excellent work.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 20, 2011)

then MAYBE the INTELLIGENT thing to do would be to start a thread SPICIFIC to your wants? but by doing that, the steam roller will be turned off, which i think you just like to ride.

and for the record, i have left MORE SENSIBLE SHITS in the toilet than anything YOU have demonstrated in this thread. im just pointing out facts.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

WTf the only boneheads here are you,fagboy,biggybudz,jagdog,timmah and a couple more that know who they are.WHERE DID I SAY ANYTHING RACIST DUMBASS?
AND YOU ARE BY FAR A IDIOT WITH NOTHING BUT POST OF DOCTOR GREENTHUMB STRAINS BUT YET CANT SHOW ME NOTHING BUT A FAKE AUTOFLOWER


----------



## OGMan (Mar 20, 2011)

WBW = Ignorant racist punk


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> then MAYBE the INTELLIGENT thing to do would be to start a thread SPICIFIC to your wants? but by doing that, the steam roller will be turned off, which i think you just like to ride.
> 
> and for the record, i have left MORE SENSIBLE SHITS in the toilet than anything YOU have demonstrated in this thread. im just pointing out facts.


You are really not pointing out nothing honestly.You are just trying to be in something you have nothing to do with.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 20, 2011)

Even Scarhole who's growing Dr.G's gear agree's it's not a _true_ auto. Although I've done a lot of reading over the last year I have never heard of a "true" auto. It either IS an auto, or it's NOT. Also, everything I've read says auto's have ruderalis.



SCARHOLE said:


> No, auto x reg =reg, (unless you keep breeding for 5+ generations)
> 
> _But DrGTs auto *dosent *have any Ruderallis in it. _
> So its not a *true auto*, it just very light sensitive an as soon as the Hrs of light is decreased shell start to flower.
> But his yield *alot* more an you can *clone* off em. nice


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/409019-drgreenthumbs-chemo-iranian-test-grow.html

Can someone please find a link that says an autoflower can automatically flower without ruderalis. I've looked everywhere and can't find a single thing to back that up, except for Dr.G saying it does. He must be a lucky man, not only does he have the worlds first auto without ruderalis, but he also has original G13 seeds.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

OGMan said:


> WBW = Ignorant racist punk


STILL DODGING THE QUESTION I ASKED 1001 times now LMFAO!
IM a punk that will for sure just laugh at you.PEOPLE LIKE YOU CANT EVEN WALK AROUND HERE WHEN IT GETS DARK and you callling me a punk LMFAO


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Can someone please find a link that says an autoflower can automatically flower without ruderalis. I've looked everywhere and can't find a single thing to back that up, except for Dr.G saying it does. He must be a lucky man, not only does he have the worlds first auto without ruderalis, but he also has original G13 seeds.


 They cant find the link just a bunch of coconut heads that just keep bumping heads dumb fucks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

I can post plenty of posts by Ogman and biggybudz saying they grew clone only strains and then the docs seeds and they find it to be the real deal.
BUt im asking them to show the proof they just keep dodging my questions so Please Tell me WHO IS LOOKING LIKE A LIAR???????????


----------



## OGMan (Mar 20, 2011)

Of course! What was I thinking!? 
Whytefairybimbo knows more about growing the Iranian Autoflower than the rest of us who actually grew it because he's a thug from the BIG CITY!~ MAN do I feel stupid!

Hey. Mr. Therapy Man maybe you should post some photos of those autos you documented but don't really exist


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Of course! What was I thinking!?
> Whytefairybimbo knows more about growing the Iranian Autoflower than the rest of us who actually grew it because he's a thug from the BIG CITY!~ MAN do I feel stupid!
> 
> Hey. Mr. Therapy Man maybe you should post some photos of those autos you documented but don't really exist


 Nobody is talking about therapy man im talking about you and your clone grow fool..STOP TRYING TO PUT BLAME ON SOMEONE ELSE WHEN THIS WHOLE THING IS ABOUT YOU AND BIGGYBUDZ LIKE I SAID A 1002 times now!!!!!


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 20, 2011)

Wbw is a racist? Figures


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> Wbw is a racist? Figures


Yeah i hate liars and im racist to those who lie figures doesnt it


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 20, 2011)

Lmao^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 20, 2011)

i'll be damned if wbw didn't reply to his own posting a second time, #103 , lmao ,what a moron. Probably forgot what name he posted under


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> i'll be damned if wbw didn't reply to his own posting a second time, #103 , lmao ,what a moron


You must be the only moron here i qouted my post so the asshole i was talking to can see what i said which he seems to be avoiding the question like always lmao..You fit right in that category right with them...


----------



## OGMan (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Whytefairy. Here's some links to complete grow journals for those auto's you say don't exist. GEE i guess someone knows something you don't. Go figure!

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/329465-iranian-autos-pics.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/321880-iranian-autos-fisrt-auto-grow.html

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/320496-my-raised-beds-new-pics.html


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 20, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> again, my SOLE GIVEASHIT is how Pure is it, and is it really a True G13 from the 80s. i really dont give 2 fucks about the rest of it.


and to that point, you add nothing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Hey Whytefairy. Here's some links to complete grow journals for those auto's you say don't exist. GEE i guess someone knows something you don't. Go figure!SIZE]
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/329465-iranian-autos-pics.html
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/321880-iranian-autos-fisrt-auto-grow.html
> ...



WHat are you dumb,deaf or blind????
I said your clone grows vs your seed grows from the doc?
we all know that iranian autoflower is not a real autoflower..AUTOFLOWERS HAVE RUDERALIS IN IT AND IRANIAN AUTOFLOWER DOES NOT WHICH JUST MAKES IT NOT A AUTO FLOWER.
CAN YOU SHOW ME ONE FLOWERING UNDER 24 HOURS OF LIGHTING?
I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT THAT WANNA BE AUTOFLOWER LMAO WHAT A TOOL YOU ARE OGMAN WHAT A TOOL!


----------



## OGMan (Mar 20, 2011)

whytefairy here's Sodalite's smoke report on those Iranian autos that were finished in July and you say don't exist. LOL

some folks asked me to do a final smoke report on the iranians as i never gave as much detail as i could. first i'd say these plants are every bit as potent as regular season plants, hands down. in fact better than most. the buds ended up being mostly skunkyish, hashy in smell and quite stinky. when you opened a bag you people sure noticed. the bag apeal is also nice the plants turn out small and compact with solid nice sized chunky rounded buds. nice big seed pods (unseeded). i had a few people tell me that this was some of the best bud they had ever smoked and these are old time stoners. after a good cure- i lightly trimmed, hung them for about 4-7 days, threw them in brown paper bags for a couple more, then final trimmed and put in big glass, opened for daily then almost daily for weeks- the bud are a nice golden green color. the smoke is super expanding in your lungs. lots of people smoking cough, not that shitty bud cough but the holy shit this is good cough. it makes my head humm at times. actually just smoked a little i was saving for chrismas new years buds but it's close enough to tap in. they have got better with time i believe. they were put in a freezer after about a month. if i was to rate the bud on a scale of 1-10 i'd have to say 8.5-9 it's pretty much as good as my favorite buds. some i can think of brothers grimm c-99, legends LUI, and blueberry to name my faves. this is what i will be filling a bigger part of my garden with this year. probly will try one or two of the iranian crosses also, they must be good it's not like crossing a quick plant with a desirable plant simply for quicker flowering, the iranian is all you could wish for in it's own way. but variety is the spice of life must have variety. 
well i'm buying a new camera after christmas is over my last was trashed it got wet to many times. so i'll have better pics and journal for something next summer. maybe i'll do a couple. this was the first year ever with autos, unless mighty mite counts, i think kind off. and it was nice and having a partner for the first time worked out he is family though and i'd trust him with my life.

whytefairyracepig you must surely being feeling stupid and ignorant as u actually are right about now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

OGMan said:


> whytefairy here's Sodalite's smoke report on those Iranian autos that were finished in July and you say don't exist. LOL
> 
> some folks asked me to do a final smoke report on the iranians as i never gave as much detail as i could. first i'd say these plants are every bit as potent as regular season plants, hands down. in fact better than most. the buds ended up being mostly skunkyish, hashy in smell and quite stinky. when you opened a bag you people sure noticed. the bag apeal is also nice the plants turn out small and compact with solid nice sized chunky rounded buds. nice big seed pods (unseeded). i had a few people tell me that this was some of the best bud they had ever smoked and these are old time stoners. after a good cure- i lightly trimmed, hung them for about 4-7 days, threw them in brown paper bags for a couple more, then final trimmed and put in big glass, opened for daily then almost daily for weeks- the bud are a nice golden green color. the smoke is super expanding in your lungs. lots of people smoking cough, not that shitty bud cough but the holy shit this is good cough. it makes my head humm at times. actually just smoked a little i was saving for chrismas new years buds but it's close enough to tap in. they have got better with time i believe. they were put in a freezer after about a month. if i was to rate the bud on a scale of 1-10 i'd have to say 8.5-9 it's pretty much as good as my favorite buds. some i can think of brothers grimm c-99, legends LUI, and blueberry to name my faves. this is what i will be filling a bigger part of my garden with this year. probly will try one or two of the iranian crosses also, they must be good it's not like crossing a quick plant with a desirable plant simply for quicker flowering, the iranian is all you could wish for in it's own way. but variety is the spice of life must have variety.
> well i'm buying a new camera after christmas is over my last was trashed it got wet to many times. so i'll have better pics and journal for something next summer. maybe i'll do a couple. this was the first year ever with autos, unless mighty mite counts, i think kind off. and it was nice and having a partner for the first time worked out he is family though and i'd trust him with my life.
> ...


OMG TOOL OMG WHERE IS YOU CLONE GROW VS YOUR SEED GROW THIS MAKES IT 1004 times i asked already Alll you are doing are dodging the question like we are playing dodge ball and everybody is seeing this fool.
LIKE I SAID I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT IRANIAN AUTOFLOWER AS ITS NOT EVEN A REAL AUTOFLOWER LMAO NOW GO AHEAD DODGE THE QUESTION 10 more times


----------



## bushybush (Mar 20, 2011)

Man you guys sound like my condescending, one-upping neo-hippy friends. The guys who always have "way better hash than that bro", but "didn't bring it". You guys should all smoke a bowl.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Man you guys sound like my condescending, one-upping neo-hippy friends. The guys who always have "way better hash than that bro", but "didn't bring it". You guys should all smoke a bowl.


Im doing that now as i laugh out loud at this clown or should i say these clowns lmfao


----------



## OGMan (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im doing that now as i laugh out loud at this clown or should i say these clowns lmfao


Does your momy know you're here whytefairy?


----------



## OGMan (Mar 20, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Hey Whytefairy. Here's some links to complete grow journals for those auto's you say don't exist. GEE i guess someone knows something you don't. Go figure!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/329465-iranian-autos-pics.html
> 
> ...



read these then come back and tell us there's no such thing as iranian Autoflower punk


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 20, 2011)

As soon as the IA gets one minute of darkness she flowered to me that makes her an auto(Try to grow her outside and you will see a plant flower just like your so called ruderalis plants(Who said that autos have to ruderalis in them to be an auto) and Id give the smoke a 7 or so but I had Docs ghost cut running when I got raided and she was a real gem.The ghost cut grew better and was just as strong of smoke as cali connection gear


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Does your momy know you're here whytefairy?


Im a grown man kid what are you talking about are you going to answer the question or continue to play dodge ball?



OGMan said:


> read these then come back and tell us there's no such thing as iranian Autoflower punk


 There you go playing dodge ball...
Did it flower under 24 hours of light?


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 20, 2011)

take that bitches ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^lmao ,wbw is a racist moron, lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> As soon as the IA gets one minute of darkness she flowered to me that makes her an auto(Try to grow her outside and you will see a plant flower just like your so called ruderalis plants(Who said that autos have to ruderalis in them to be an auto) and Id give the smoke a 7 or so but I had Docs ghost cut running when I got raided and she was a real gem.The ghost cut grew better and was just as strong of smoke as cali connection gear


Everything about genetics and breeders says it has to have ruderalis in it to be labeled a autoflower plant.
I do think doc has good strains like i said before the price is the catchy part.The og kush ghost cut was something i was looking at before that and katsu cut bubba


----------



## Serapis (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought if it needed ANY darkness then it was photoperiod, not auto?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> take that bitches ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^lmao ,wbw is a racist moron, lmao


You are just a plain ol moron


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 20, 2011)

stupid cracker


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> stupid cracker


Lmao what makes you think im white?


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao what makes you think im white?


Your name does have white in it!


----------



## OGMan (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> As soon as the IA gets one minute of darkness she flowered to me that makes her an auto(Try to grow her outside and you will see a plant flower just like your so called ruderalis plants(Who said that autos have to ruderalis in them to be an auto) and Id give the smoke a 7 or so but I had Docs ghost cut running when I got raided and she was a real gem.The ghost cut grew better and was just as strong of smoke as cali connection gear


How many people that have ACTUALLY GROWN Iranian autoflower have to tell you kid?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> Your name does have white in it!


Lmao thats just cause when i first strated growing i was growing white widow and blueberry.Put those two together you get wyteberrywidow that does not mean im white lmfao


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Did it flower under 24 hours of light?


 There are plenty of people growing ruderalis autos that refuse to flower until they drop them down to 12/12 first so they are still autos and Docs aren't. 
Your grasping at straws to keep from admiting you made a total ass of yourself (AGAIN !) with this lameass argument that the GOOD Doctor is a liar 'cause he calls Early Iranian Auto Iranian now and no one should buy his seeds because of that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

OGMan said:


> How many people that ahve ACTUALLY GROWN IT have to tell you kid?


Look at you still playing dodge ball lmao

Since they can say that do they know the genetics of iranian autoflower?
AND LIKE I SAID AND A WHOLE LIST OF BREEDERS SAID IF IT HAS RUDERALIS IN IT WILL MAKE IT A AUTOFLOWER


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> There are plenty of people growing ruderalis autos that refuse to flower until they drop them down to 12/12 first so they are still autos and Docs aren't.
> Your grasping at straws to keep from admiting you made a total ass of yourself (AGAIN !) with this lameass argument that the GOOD Doctor is a liar 'cause he calls Early Iranian Auto Iranian now and no one should buy his seeds because of that.


 I never said no one should buy his seeds..PLease go find that post.I said i wont buy his seeds...Goodthing i have a friend who gifted me two iranian chemos that are up and growing right now and i will see for myself if he has good genetics or not.They will be put side by side with some cali connection clones to see what i like better


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 20, 2011)

How did this turn into an autoflowering discussion, isn't it about the legitimacy of his G13 cut?


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Look at you still playing dodge ball lmao
> 
> Since they can say that do they know the genetics of iranian autoflower?
> AND LIKE I SAID AND A WHOLE LIST OF BREEDERS SAID IF IT HAS RUDERALIS IN IT WILL MAKE IT A AUTOFLOWER


Whyteberrywidow. Since you're obviously the smartest guy here, please explain then how Sodalite was able to pull off a JULY harvest without forcing his plants? I just re-read the Sodalite grows and it seems pretty straight forward to me.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 20, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> How did this turn into an autoflowering discussion, isn't it about the legitimacy of his G13 cut?


 dingleberry hijacked it with his lame-ass logic that Doc is a liar 'cause he calls Early Iranian an auto so he must be liar about G13 being the real deal therfore you shouldn't buy his seeds but buy Cali Connection like he does.


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 20, 2011)

So is Whyteberrywidow a pimp for Cali Connect? That would explain a lot since they are in direct competition with greenthumb for OG and a few others and theirs had all kinds of problems with hermies and such and greenthumb's didn't. Unbelieveably this is starting to make some kind of sense!


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I picked my Iranian autos in early june and grew clones all summer long outside


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I grow the fuck out of cali connection gear,its the best that Ive found and Ive grown a lot of strains but Docs gear deserves some respect also


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 20, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Unbelieveably this is starting to make some kind of sense!


  yeah, probably getin' freebies for it too, the bass-turd.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> How did this turn into an autoflowering discussion, isn't it about the legitimacy of his G13 cut?


Because these triple d people are just retartded..I asked biggybudz and ogman to show the clone grows they compared to doc seeds grows that they said they did to know doc has the real cut but yet they want to show me iranian autoflower i did not ask nothing about it in fact i said its not even a autoflower they reply to that but play dodge ball with my original question which is where is your clone grow and seed grow of the doc to know he has the real thing?
Now watch them play dodge ball again.



Biggybuds said:


> Whyteberrywidow. Since you're obviously the smartest guy here, please explain then how Sodalite was able to pull off a JULY harvest without forcing his plants? I just re-read the Sodalite grows and it seems pretty straight forward to me.


Because the plant is light sensitive and therefore making it a fast flowerer not a auto flower.Ive seen autos flower under 24 hours of light can iranian auto do that?



frmrboi said:


> dingleberry hijacked it with his lame-ass logic that Doc is a liar 'cause he calls Early Iranian an auto so he must be liar about G13 being the real deal therfore you shouldn't buy his seeds but buy Cali Connection like he does.


 Because farmer boy is another dumb deaf and blind numbnut who stays following me and knows nothing of what he is talking about ..This post just really made you look like the ass that you are..Pay attention and you would see that ogman made it about iranian auto flower not me dumb ass lol


Biggybuds said:


> So is Whyteberrywidow a pimp for Cali Connect? That would explain a lot since they are in direct competition with greenthumb for OG and a few others and theirs had all kinds of problems with hermies and such and greenthumb's didn't. Unbelieveably this is starting to make some kind of sense!


 I could care less about cali connection and doc being in competiton with eachother i grow what i like and if docs bubba kush was in stock at the time i would have bought that to see what it was about.
I did not have a hermie problem with cc gear yet and if i do better believe i will not fuck with thier gear plain and simple..I want results i dont want he say she say .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> I grow the fuck out of cali connection gear,its the best that Ive found and Ive grown a lot of strains but Docs gear deserves some respect also


Thank you for this post im inlove with the tahoe og i grew it by far knocks everything out the water..Im growing the docs iranian chemo now and i will see if it compares or what.I will give a honest report no doubt about it.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Tahoe and raskal Og are my favorites so far,I had the tahoe pheno that purpled up and one of my Raskal OG phenos was maybe the best pot I have grown in years ,Swerve killed his raskal mother so that strain is gone unless he retrieves a cut from someONE else.Word was he found another mother but I read yesterday where he had lost the cut for good.Ive got a buddy whos a seed whore and I ran some of swerves gear for him and it autoed ON ME,FOr his trouble sweRved mailed him 15 packs,ONE of almost everything he has laSt friday includeing all the new shit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Tahoe and raskal Og are my favorites so far,I had the tahoe pheno that purpled up and one of my Raskal OG phenos was maybe the best pot I have grown in years ,Swerve killed his raskal mother so that strain is gone unless he retrieves a cut from someONE else.Word was he found another mother but I read yesterday where he had lost the cut for good.Ive got a buddy whos a seed whore and I ran some of swerves gear for him and it autoed ON ME,FOr his trouble sweRved mailed him 15 packs of almost everything he has lats friday includeing all the new shit


Yes i have the purple tahoe pheno.I kept some leaf on it because it was just too frosty and too pretty to take off..I love the tahoe og its by far some of the best ive smoked i give it a perfect 10 for sure


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 20, 2011)

Considering you've spent so much time here slagging and slanderding Greenthumb I cannot imagine any report you'd do would carry much weight. You've poisoned any cred you might have had with your obvious bias. 
Still waiting to hear your explanation of how Iranian Autoflower is not an autoflower in light of Mr. Therapy Man's posts and Sodalites grow journals. Please focus on that now for a few minutes.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Considering you've spent so much time here slagging and slanderding Greenthumb I cannot imagine any report you'd do would carry much weight. You've poisoned any cred you might have had with your obvious bias.
> Still waiting to hear your explanation of how Iranian Autoflower is not an autoflower in light of Mr. Therapy Man's posts and Sodalites grow journals. Please focus on that now for a few minutes.


 I already answered that if it cant flower under 24 hours light like other auto flowers its not a auto..
I


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Considering you've spent so much time here slagging and slanderding Greenthumb I cannot imagine any report you'd do would carry much weight. You've poisoned any cred you might have had with your obvious bias.
> Still waiting to hear your explanation of how Iranian Autoflower is not an autoflower in light of Mr. Therapy Man's posts and Sodalites grow journals. Please focus on that now for a few minutes.


Im still waiting for you to show clones of the real strains that you grew from doc greenthumbs seeds that you can say that they are the same...SIT AND FOCUS ON THAT OR CONTINUE TO PLAY DODGEBALL LIKE YOU HAVE BEEN DOING FOR HOW LONG NOW..Im about to go and quote each time i asked you and how many times you said you grew the clones out and you know they are the real thing lmao numbnut


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh and just to add i could care less what cred i damaged with you 4,5 or 6 ya guys have no cred lmao...1 bar of rep no posts about anything other than doc greenthumb.The real report is going to scarhole honestly


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I already answered that if it cant flower under 24 hours light like other auto flowers its not a auto..
> I


Most companys recomend 18/6 for autos, docs would flower under there instructions.
Its auto enough for me. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Most companys recomend 18/6 for autos, doc would flower under there instructions.
> Its auto enough for me. lol


Ive seen autos grown 20/4 and 24/0 with no problem.If it can flower under 24 hours then thats auto enough for me and i would have to smack breeder in the face


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 20, 2011)

like Sodalite said, the Iranian Auto kicks the shit out of all other autos I tried, with many times the yield. My med patients ask for it by name but I don't think any of them would consider even for a moment any other auto out there today


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

biggybuds said:


> like sodalite said, the iranian auto kicks the shit out of all other autos i tried, with many times the yield. My med patients ask for it by name but i don't think any of them would consider even for a moment any other auto out there today


so are you ever going to answer my question or will you continue to play dodge ball?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Biggybuds 
Marijuana Toker
Marijuana Toker
Join Date
Jul 2009
Location
New York
Posts
105

I've heard all this before...
They said doc's Bubba wasn't Bubba...but it is. 
The said Doc's OG wasn't OG but it is.
They said Docs Cheese wasn't Cheese but it is.
They said docs c99 wasn't Cindy but it is.
They said Docs Chemdawg wasn't Chemdawg but it is.
They said Docs Trainwreck wasn't Trainwreck but it is. 
They said docs Sour Diesel wasn't Sour Diesel but it is. 
They said Docs Matanuska Thunderfuck wasn't MTF but it is.

And my reply was how do you know this?Have you grown all the clones to compare i woudnt even say when this was and this is from another thread.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 20, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> There are plenty of people growing ruderalis autos that refuse to flower until they drop them down to 12/12 first so they are still autos and Docs aren't. .


so are you ever going to answer my question or will you continue to play dodge ball?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> so are you ever going to answer my question or will you continue to play dodge ball?


You always want to put yourself in something you really want attention or need attention that bad?
You are a real lame for that


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You always want to put yourself in something you really want attention or need attention that bad?
> You are a real lame for that


so are you ever going to answer my question or will you continue to play dodge ball?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> so are you ever going to answer my question or will you continue to play dodge ball?


Weak genetics are the cause of a autoflower not autoflowering after said time in the description lame...Now go play grown ups are having a conversation lil kid


----------



## fletchman (Mar 20, 2011)

Who really gives a fuck?

Would it make everyone happy to call it "Iranian short season"? Which that is what I thought it was called?

WBW, if you take a plant and grow it 24/0 for 2 months then switch it to 18/6 and it begins to flower what do you call it?

It sure the fuck aint a photoperiod plant, cause I have done it with a normal plant, and they DONT start budding when switched to 18/6.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Who really gives a fuck?
> 
> Would it make everyone happy to call it "Iranian short season"? Which that is what I thought it was called?
> 
> ...


A funny plant


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Weak genetics are the cause of a autoflower not autoflowering after said time in the description lame...


 does this gibberish mean anything to anybody ?


----------



## fletchman (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> A funny plant


Lets call it the "The Funny Iranian" 

Call Doc, see what he thinks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> does this gibberish mean anything to anybody ?


Looak @ you starving for attention


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Lets call it the "The Funny Iranian"
> 
> Call Doc, see what he thinks


Lmao i should and see what he says about it


----------



## bajafox (Mar 20, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Who really gives a fuck?
> 
> Would it make everyone happy to call it "Iranian short season"? Which that is what I thought it was called?
> 
> ...


They're called preflowers, that happens when a plant matures. Read a book


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 20, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Look how lame people can be..You just make yourself look more lame each time..Time to put people back on the ignore list im done with them they made a ass out of themselves enough today..


----------



## fletchman (Mar 20, 2011)

bajafox said:


> They're called preflowers, that happens when a plant matures. Read a book


WTF are you talkin about?

There is a difference between pre-flowers and budding out. I have had trees that have showed preflowers for 3 months under 24/0 then flipped to 18/6 for another month and they DONT BUD out, until 12/12.

LOL!!!! Who needs the book? I have 5 month old plants runnin right now son, I dont grow the little 2 oz. pricks.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looak @ you starving for attention


it's spelled look simpleton. I'm starving for an answer, you're starting to look like the most despicable of forum trolls A HYPOCRITE.
you don't have one do you ? you hope by going into you're nut bag and spewing gibberish it will all just go away ?
you've painted yourself into a corner big time buddy. Now man up or shut up. 
Why are some ruderalis autos a true auto even though it won't flower until you drop the PHOTO PERIOD down to 12/12 but Doc's isn't even with a slight drop from 24/0 ? 
I know you can't answer it so I really don't expect anything but some garbage "fagboy", "kid" etc insult to hopefully get rid of me.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 20, 2011)

sure is easy to get to wbw, lmao


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 20, 2011)

easy to shut him up too !


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao i should and see what he says about it


Duh...you think?
How many posts did that little gem take you?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Duh...you think?
> How many posts did that little gem take you?


I was joking i could give two shits about calling the doc..
Gruber i have no problems with you as you are not annoying as the other coconut heads so please dont start something.I already placed those numbnuts on ignore as they have nothing of interest but talk as you can see i asked og man and biggy budz to provide pics of their grows of clones and seeds that they say they did and what they do CONTINUE TO TALK SHIT!
FAGboy,woodyhaze and angry pollock all they do is follow me from thread to thread saying bullshit and posting nonsense making themselves look like complete idiots.All you have to do is check their post history if you dont believe me so please do not go down the road they are going because they are complete idiots which as for you i think you are a better person then them.


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Biggybuds
> Marijuana Toker
> Marijuana Toker
> Join Date
> ...


Don't know about OG Man but I have grown them all except MTF and they were all spot on what they supposed to be. In addition to that I got almost 100% germination and not a single hermie flower. You just can't beat that kind of reliability


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Don't know about OG Man but I have grown them all except MTF and they were all spot on what they supposed to be. In addition to that I got almost 100% germination and not a single hermie flower. You just can't beat that kind of reliability


Finally i get a answer no more dodge ball lmao.Havent grown the clones but says he smoked them lmao.


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 20, 2011)

I have smoked the clones and like I and many others have said many many many times the Doc's plants from seeds are pretty much the same and sometimes better representations of the original clones than you can get at the dispensaries for example. Unlike others I could name but won't, he does not hoard the best genetics, he puts them out there for everyone. You're just not listening and you're assuming that you have smoked the clones. Have you? Or were just told that's what they were? If you did, were they the best representations? Probably not. In fact it's very unlikely. Just because you say it is don't make it so.

You have been a complete asshole here wasting everyone's time. You are rude and a know-it-all. It would serve you better to listen sometimes and stop pretending you're some great grower or an authority. You are NOT an authority on anything that I have seen. I've seen your stuff, you're an average grower at best and no one has all the answers. You're craving recognition and respect. People who give repsect, get respect. You've disrespected everyone and I mean everyone here. Smarten up kid


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn Wytey they are still riding yuh dick in this thread huh ... Smh, it's a shame ... Bet they stare at the computer all day 2 just waiting for yuh 2 reply LOL. & they are probably either little boys or burnouts with nothing better to do than sit on a fuckin computer all day like a nerd ... Rollitup wasn't like this when I first came here to learn how to grow ... A lot of whiners now I see ...  No need for em' here.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> You're just not listening and you're assuming that you have smoked the clones. Have you? Or were just told that's what they were? If you did, were they the best representations? Probably not. In fact it's very unlikely. Just because you say it is don't make it so.
> 
> You have been a complete asshole here wasting everyone's time. You are rude and a know-it-all. It would serve you better to listen sometimes and stop pretending you're some great grower or an authority. You are NOT an authority on anything that I have seen. I've seen your stuff, you're an average grower at best and no one has all the answers. You're craving recognition and respect. People who give repsect, get respect. You've disrespected everyone and I mean everyone here. Smarten up kid


Now you just came off like a complete dick!
Im not wasting no ones time in fact im wasting my time talking to you non growing fucks.Yes i admit im rude to you fucks because all you did was play dodge ball for months if you know when i pulled that post up you see it was over a months time that it took you to answer that question.
I dont need to listen to you or anyones else here that was talking bullshit.
In fact i am a great grower.I grew over 50 strains closer to 100 over 3-4 years now.I dont stay stuck on one strain i like to try many at one time.I dont crave no recognition or respect as i already have that so there is no need to crave somthing you have already fuck are you talking about.Ive disrespected those who deserved it and acted like a dick ive been smartened up i opened the market up.

ANOTHER THING I ASKED YOU MONTHS BAcK WHEN YOU MADE A SMART REMARK WAS WHERE IN NEW YORK YOU LIVE?


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds like ur describing wbw to me him and his very soon to be 13,000 posts...LMAO


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> Damn Wytey they are still riding yuh dick in this thread huh ... Smh, it's a shame ... Bet they stare at the computer all day 2 just waiting for yuh 2 reply LOL. & they are probably either little boys or burnouts with nothing better to do than sit on a fuckin computer all day like a nerd ... Rollitup wasn't like this when I first came here to learn how to grow ... A lot of whiners now I see ...  No need for em' here.


At least im not the only one who see things that way...
But i say fuck em all


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 20, 2011)

lmao, now that was some funny shit, wbw would make someone a good wife


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> lmao, now that was some funny shit, wbw would make someone a good wife


Yeah i would make you my good bitch


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 20, 2011)

lmao @ wbw, poor thing , kinda feel sorry about the way you are getting your ass kicked, but you deserve it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> lmao @ wbw, poor thing , kinda feel sorry about the way you are getting your ass kicked, but you deserve it


Damn you obviously cant read right then because i dont see no ass kicking at all..All i see is a bunch of lil kids trying to be a part of something that they really dont know shit about.
I can guarenteed ya guys are softer than cotton candy but talk tough on the comp lmao


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 20, 2011)

no, you got your ass kicked, lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> no, you got your ass kicked, lmao


Please point out how and where?
Because everything thats said i reply to and some dont even answer because they have no proof like biggy budz who says he smoked the clones but yet does not show that grow so he is not credible for that.I dont believe shit from guys especially over the net until i see proof.Until i see proof its all a lie thats how i see it!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Funny thing he says im a average grower but im sure my average grows are better than his as he has none to show.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was joking i could give two shits about calling the doc..
> Gruber i have no problems with you as you are not annoying as the other coconut heads so please dont start something.I already placed those numbnuts on ignore as they have nothing of interest but talk as you can see i asked og man and biggy budz to provide pics of their grows of clones and seeds that they say they did and what they do CONTINUE TO TALK SHIT!
> FAGboy,woodyhaze and angry pollock all they do is follow me from thread to thread saying bullshit and posting nonsense making themselves look like complete idiots.All you have to do is check their post history if you dont believe me so please do not go down the road they are going because they are complete idiots which as for you i think you are a better person then them.


Mine was a joke too...kind of a mean one but i forgot to put the "lol' in there. Not that it would have made it any better but for whats its worth I was poking fun at you.
However, i do think it would serve everyone, yourself included, if you would email Doc and ask him your IAF questions instead of just speculating. We have no way of knowing if you or any of the other guys have any real knowledge of what you speak. And no matter how many times you say you do...this is the internet and you and i can make all the claims we wish, and who can prove otherwise?
A few of us have said we wont be talking about this anymore...I believe you said "i wont be saying anything bad about Doc again" until after your Chemo grow...but here we are again...myself included. 

I dont buy the "we are trying to warn people" excuse any longer and now I dont think it ever had anything to do with the bashing efforts in this and many other threads. I want to beleive you will be honest about the Chemo grow, i think you are a good guy....but now, youve put yourself in a bad position. If you dont like it, it will appear to be a dishonest report, or at least there will be doubt. My feeling is that you didnt start this shit, you just got cought up in it and cant find a way out. It always occurs to me that there are things in this world i just dont know all the answers to..it should occur to all of you too. Maybe we can all learn something new if we just let go of what we "know' to be true.

In the words of Frank Herbert.."When we say we understand a thing...thats the end of learning".

Peace and no hard feelings-DG


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

You mean to tell me this guy is credible with 3 threads no pics and each one is "i smoked" not "i grew" so he is back to being labeled with the others as a liar who has no proof..

Search: Search took 0.01 seconds.
the Dope
Started by Biggybuds, 11-02-2009 08:00 AM

Replies: 0
Views: 115
Last Post: 11-02-2009 08:00 AM
by Biggybuds 
Forum:
Seed and Strain Reviews
Iranian Short Season
Started by Biggybuds, 07-28-2009 07:19 AM

Replies: 7
Views: 2,492
Last Post: 07-29-2009 01:34 PM
by Biggybuds 
Forum:
Seed and Strain Reviews
Pineapple C-99 fems
Started by Biggybuds, 07-09-2009 04:35 PM

Replies: 1
Views: 156
Last Post: 07-10-2009 04:47 AM
by cookin 
Forum:
Seed and Strain Reviews


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Mine was a joke too...kind of a mean one but i forgot to put the "lol' in there. Not that it would have made it any better but for whats its worth I was poking fun at you.
> However, i do think it would serve everyone, yourself included, if you would email Doc and ask him your IAF questions instead of just speculating. We have no way of knowing if you or any of the other guys have any real knowledge of what you speak. And no matter how many times you say you do...this is the internet and you and i can make all the claims we wish, and who can prove otherwise?
> A few of us have said we wont be talking about this anymore...I believe you said "i wont be saying anything bad about Doc again" until after your Chemo grow...but here we are again...myself included.
> 
> ...


 Cool i got you dg.You got my word i will be honest on my report i have no reason to lie like others in this thread.I dont think i even said anything bad about the doc i think its more of the followers that im talking about as you can see they are just trying to pick away.


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 20, 2011)

jagdog3 said:


> Sounds like ur describing wbw to me him and his very soon to be 13,000 posts...LMAO


 LMAO !!!! Your dumbassssss. Yuh see that 2008 join date ? I think that makes it alright. & all these posts add up because he has to go back and forth arguing with all of y'all internet thugs suckin/strokin/riding his dick. Hop off. Quit talking about shit, & be about it FOOLY ..!!!!!


Edit+ I think everybody in here just needs to quit yapping and grow something. Lock this thread, shit is OLD NEWSS...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> LMAO !!!! Your dumbassssss. Yuh see that 2008 join date ? I think that makes it alright. & all these posts add up because he has to go back and forth arguing with all of y'all internet thugs suckin/strokin/riding his dick. Hop off. Quit talking about shit, & be about it FOOLY ..!!!!!
> 
> 
> Edit+ I think everybody in here just needs to quit yapping and grow something. Lock this thread, shit is OLD NEWSS...


Thank you ganja i will give you rep when i can as im glad somebody sees the light lol


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bro I saw the light a longgggg agoooo ... But shittttttt, YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW THESE HOES BE ... LOL. I found it fucking ridiculous that people have to make up names just to come post here and talk about that dr.gt dude ... Literally every post ... Man, it's grown folks in this bitch, that wasn't even necessary, that's little kiddy toddler shit. People honestly gotta go out of their way like that just to cover someones ass ... But I guess it makes sense, buddy doesn't wanna fuck up his cash flow with them 70$ beans or whatever ... Idk man, all that bullshit just made me wanna make my own seeds, fuck the breeders, except a select few, yuh know gotta keep that thrax that some of these guys got. But the rest ? Shit, who knows what's really in the genetic lineage of some the beans we buy these days ... I cashed out on the birthday promo, so I will start learning my shit, and get it cracking. Got some good grows under my belt, starting my first RIU journal tomorrow after I pick up my beans from the PO. Still new here, but this is where I learned it ALL. & RIU taught me how to grow that THRAAAXXX. Nice chatting with you all. Hope all the bullshit is set aside. Happy Growin' & Smokin' !!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> Bro I saw the light a longgggg agoooo ... But shittttttt, YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW THESE HOES BE ... LOL. I found it fucking ridiculous that people have to make up names just to come post here and talk about that dr.gt dude ... Literally every post ... Man, it's grown folks in this bitch, that wasn't even necessary, that's little kiddy toddler shit. People honestly gotta go out of their way like that just to cover someones ass ... But I guess it makes sense, buddy doesn't wanna fuck up his cash flow with them 70$ beans or whatever ... Idk man, all that bullshit just made me wanna make my own seeds, fuck the breeders, except a select few, yuh know gotta keep that thrax that some of these guys got. But the rest ? Shit, who knows what's really in the genetic lineage of some the beans we buy these days ... I cashed out on the birthday promo, so I will start learning my shit, and get it cracking. Got some good grows under my belt, starting my first RIU journal tomorrow after I pick up my beans from the PO. Still new here, but this is where I learned it ALL. & RIU taught me how to grow that THRAAAXXX. Nice chatting with you all. Hope all the bullshit is set aside. Happy Growin' & Smokin' !!


Pm me a link when you get it started


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Pm me a link when you get it started


and get room together, good to see you found a soul mate.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> and get room together, good to see you found a soul mate.


 Looks like you and my nuts are soul mates!!!LMFAO


----------



## OGMan (Mar 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looks like you and my nuts are soul mates!!!LMFAO


what a pathetic lowlife. you need psychiatric help man. stop this mad posting and go see a doctor


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

OGMan said:


> what a pathetic lowlife. you need psychiatric help man. stop this mad posting and go see a doctor


you need to tell the truth and stop lying..You been playing dodge ball with my question just like biggybudz.
Where is your clone grow and seed grow?
You need to stop your spam posting every post you have is either directed towards me or saying something about the doc


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 21, 2011)

what an a$$hole.^^^^^^^^^^^^lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> what an a$$hole.^^^^^^^^^^^^lmao


yeah i know your an asshole lmao


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey ganjalove if u don't like whats being talked about on this thread go park ur dumbass on a thread u like.Dingleberry is the king of the streets in brooklyn so he doesn't need ur ass taking up for him.LMFAO


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 21, 2011)

wbw is an a$$hole. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

jagdog3 said:


> Hey ganjalove if u don't like whats being talked about on this thread go park ur dumbass on a thread u like.Dingleberry is the king of the streets in brooklyn so he doesn't need ur ass taking up for him.LMFAO


jackoff here seems to be sharing my nuts with fagboy thats why i seem to think they are the same person..Ya dudes are funny


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> wbw is an a$$hole. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^lmao


angry pollock damn you sure make your self look like a bigger ass then the rest of the kids in here...


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 21, 2011)

actually, wbw is the queen of the streets in the village, lmao


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 21, 2011)

wbw is actually a 5th grade girl that works at the library


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> actually, wbw is the queen of the streets in the village, lmao





Angry Pollock said:


> wbw is actually a 5th grade girl that works at the library


you prove me right time after time lmao


----------



## OGMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> actually, wbw is the queen of the streets in the village, lmao


Queen of the village idiots more like


----------



## OGMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> I have smoked the clones and like I and many others have said many many many times the Doc's plants from seeds are pretty much the same and sometimes better representations of the original clones than you can get at the dispensaries for example. Unlike others I could name but won't, he does not hoard the best genetics, he puts them out there for everyone. You're just not listening and you're assuming that you have smoked the clones. Have you? Or were just told that's what they were? If you did, were they the best representations? Probably not. In fact it's very unlikely. Just because you say it is don't make it so.
> 
> You have been a complete asshole here wasting everyone's time. You are rude and a know-it-all. It would serve you better to listen sometimes and stop pretending you're some great grower or an authority. You are NOT an authority on anything that I have seen. I've seen your stuff, you're an average grower at best and no one has all the answers. You're craving recognition and respect. People who give repsect, get respect. You've disrespected everyone and I mean everyone here. Smarten up kid


 Like Biggy said...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Queen of the village idiots more like


lmao are you going to answer the question or did you lie like always?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Like Biggy said...


Yeah you are a fucking liar like biggy is then..He even said it just because he said he smoked it doesnt mean thats what it was fucking idiot


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 21, 2011)

temper, temper, don't get your panties in a bunch


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Just because you say it is don't make it so.


 aint that the truth.That goes for everybody unless they have proof


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 21, 2011)

wbw is cowering under her desk sucking her thumb, lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> wbw is cowering under her desk sucking her thumb, lmao


damn you are the biggest lame in this thread !lmao


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 21, 2011)

curled up in the fetal position after a sound ass kicking, lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> curled up in the fetal position after a sound ass kicking, lmao


Damn but you have failed to show me how i got my ass kicked..lmao lames you get better each time...Better at being a lame


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 21, 2011)

hugging her blanket with her tail between her legs


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn but you have failed to show me how i got my ass kicked..lmao lames you get better each time...Better at being a lame


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 21, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 21, 2011)

You little fuck boys keep going back and forth egging him on ... How immature are you ? Grow the fuck up. Nobody gives a fuck about your guys' imaginary grows or any of that shit. Like he said no credibilitiy. Kick rocks. This thread was done a long time ago, and you keep on hating like some bitch ass niggas. For all we know all you spammin fags are probably Dr.GT ... Cuz you guys did just appear out of nowhere when his business was on the line ... Ridiculous they even let this thread keep going, because ya'll aren't talking about shit. Fuckin' haters. Go suck greenthumbs dick and waste your money on his overpriced beans.


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 21, 2011)

You sit at your computers all day & just wait for him to post ... Just to talk shit ... Get some jobs you fuckin' burnouts.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> You little fuck boys keep going back and forth egging him on ... How immature are you ? Grow the fuck up. Nobody gives a fuck about your guys' imaginary grows or any of that shit. Like he said no credibilitiy. Kick rocks. This thread was done a long time ago, and you keep on hating like some bitch ass niggas. For all we know all you spammin fags are probably Dr.GT ... Cuz you guys did just appear out of nowhere when his business was on the line ... Ridiculous they even let this thread keep going, because ya'll aren't talking about shit. Fuckin' haters. Go suck greenthumbs dick and waste your money on his overpriced beans.





GanjaLove<3 said:


> You sit at your computers all day & just wait for him to post ... Just to talk shit ... Get some jobs you fuckin' burnouts.


Aint that the truth.They must love me


----------



## OGMan (Mar 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Aint that the truth.They must love me


you're mentally ill dude. get some help and while you're at it READ those posts by mr. therapy man and the grow journals by sodalite about those imaginary iranian autoflowers. the truth is there but you have to put your grow book down read the posts and be open to it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

you must not comprehend which makes you mentally retarded..
Can you show me your clone grow vs seed grow or is it imaginary like your mind?


OGMan said:


> you're mentally ill dude. get some help and while you're at it READ those posts by mr. therapy man and the grow journals by sodalite about those imaginary iranian autoflowers. the truth is there but you have to put your grow book down read the posts and be open to it


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 21, 2011)

From another site. Maybe it will shed some light on things ... and maybe not. 


*G13* Hey everyone,
I figured it was going to be done at some point in the future, so might as well get the ball rolling. G13 is probably one of the most heralded variety's of all time in the cannabis community. Its a variety that has obtained mythical and legendary proportions. Part of the mystique surrounding why this variety is so legendary is its said history. As the story goes, G13 is a government breed(developed, engineered even) variety from the University of Mississippi which apparently has authorization from the US government to do research on marijuana. This is a verifiable fact, that was recently reported on world wide by the AP. The story later goes on to say that G13 is a clone that was liberated from greenhouse #13, hence the name G13. The clone is said to have circulated commercially around that area of the United States before making its way to Neville at the Seedbank. It is also a documented fact that Neville was the first to market the G13 to the masses in hybrid form because the G13 was only available in female clone form. 

The hybrids Neville released included G13xSkunk#1, G13xNorthern Lights, G13xHashplant, G13xHaze and G13xWhite Widow, there may have in fact been other hybrids released but that is just off the top of my head. You don't even have to be a marijuana user to know that G13 is said to be strong marijuana, in fact that is another part of why it has achieved legendary status. Its potency is said to be quite strong, which gave the story even more credence when the story was past on from stoner to stoner. This variety was even mentioned in the movie, "American Beauty" and was also outrageously priced! (I have told that kid he was out of his mind personally).

So in summary so far, G13 has an interesting history on top of being quite powerful marijuana and it was released and ultimately made famous by Neville at the Seedbank in the 80's. Neville is said to have worked with Sensi seeds around the early 90s and the original G13 mother was lost. So the only variety's left that are traceable to the G13 that is responsible for the legend picking up steam are the subsequent hybrids he released to the public. 

Fast forward to today, there are dozens of companies who claim to have a G-13 variety or G13 hybrid. Look no further then seedbanks like Doc Chronic and Gypsy Nirvana to find several companies advertising a G13 line. Some of these G13s are mislabeled on purpose to mislead the customer. There is in fact no such thing as a "G13" that is available to the public anymore. Only hybrids, so be aware when you see a company advertising a hybrid as "G13 x grapefruit" for example. Because what you are really dealing with is a G13 hybrid of unknown origin x grapefruit. The seedbanks are riddled with such claims and more all involving the original G13. To use an actual claim as an example of what to be suspicious of when researching are claims such as this one: Quote:
Scrappy2
Some years ago, mysterious seeds were inside the mailbox of my donor, with a california postmark on it.. The package contained seeds marked G-13.
He has bx'd This to the original Mom or "sport".
Now he is giving me a chance at her, because I believed in seeds of her since the early 80's. I knew there were seeds and they came to me eventually.
The product is virtually the same as what we bought in 1980 for 60 70 a quarter when skunk and humbolt were 45 and prevalent even in san diego...
I would always be asking when dudes brother in law was coming to visit from mississippi, where he worked for the university..
THis is not from him, but the same as what he had in 1980.
My pallatte remebers her....If this is a selected pheno it's damnn good work.
But I always heard there were seeds in the 70's. Seeds being held back and re-bred pure every few years or decade... Seeds to be given in the future.. The cuts were given freely in america at the time for those "in the know". The cuts were sent out
so every decade or so, whover was chosen to recieve a crack at the seeds would Know the pure from matching it to the cut.
The cuts were from a sport mutation and being an anomoly it was desireable to spread it in cut form... No seeds were guaranteed to produce a sport, so the seeds were stashed for posterity..
This is the truth I have gleaned from legend. This is the "best" you could find in so cal in the early 80's, by far.
I been growing her about 2 years or so..
My tolerance is hell, WE smoked a whole quarter round to half dollar round thai stick before school every day of ninth grade between 3 other people..
I know my bud...I was class of 80. so like from 1976 and 1977- about all i remeber is ronnie van zant died in a plane crash. 
I knew back then id do this too, But could only dream of finding some seeds to the g-13 as they were held back and no-one admitted to having them.
It took a long time for me to pry any information out of the brother in law, but I got my story in the early 80's...
And i'm stickin to it.
tiedye 
I write this not as an expert on G13, but as someone who was extremely interested in this variety due to is origins and legendary potency. I made it my business to understand who had some legitimate G13, and who had some mystery variety's labeled G13 but could offer nothing of substance to back up their claims of having such a variety. From what I understand, you can acquire hybrids legitimately related to the G13 from Sensi Seeds(G13xHashplant), Soma Seeds(G13xHaze male) and Mr. Nice seeds(G13xSkunk#1, G13xWidow). From reading the forums for years, it is generally agreed upon that the Sensi Seeds G13xHashplant aka _Mr.Nice_ has lost some of its luster in recent years. Somas G13xHaze male is said to have been found in a small handful of seeds given to him by Ed Rosenthal which were in turn gifted to Ed by Neville(as I understand the story to be). This was a Haze dominant G13 hybrid, but non the less it has some legitimate claim in my eyes if the story is true. And there is the Mr. Nice G13 hybrids, which are in fact worked on by Shantibaba and Neville here at the Mr. Nice camp. I don't think anything else needs to be said about this revelation.

Now as someone who wanted to put his money into the sure bet that what I was getting was G13, I did a lot of research before looking to purchase the variety. Anytime you are looking to purchase a variety, you should do research first. I pretty much arrived to the conclusions I am stating here in this thread years ago, as it was clear where my best shot was at obtaining legitimate G13. Deciphering all of the propaganda out there on the net can be hard, there are a lot of people who claim to have something but yet rely on nothing more then hearsay as evidence to their variety's supposed origin. As someone spending some money on a variety, hearsay isn't good enough for me. I want to know who has what, where they got it and if its worth the money they are asking for it. That to me is a perfectly logical line of thinking when considering a purchase on anything in reality.

There are variety's such as the LG13 and the Airbourne G13 which are said to be the real deal G13 cuts. But neither of these variety's can be authenticated as being legitimate, and in particular the LG13 bares little to no resemblance to the original G13 hybrids. While the Airbourne G13 is said to be the G13xNorthern Lights hybrid Neville released years ago, again there is no solid evidence other then visual inspection to authenticate these claims. And there are folks who have variety's they call G13, sometimes multiple unrelated variety's they have labeled G13 which in fact are not related to the original G13 what so ever. Its just a name they picked, to identify an above average specimen. This is the case of Pacific G13, which I discussed at length with her privately and the information presented above were the results of my inquiry. There is also the SoCal G13 Quote:
Another semi-known G-13 is the SoCal G-13, which is said by a few to be better than the pacific/airbourne cuts, but the SoCal G-13 is a highly guarded clone kept in small circles supposedly, and you probably wont see it on the market anytime soon - unless someone like sugenite do some crosses like with the pure kush and sell it for 1000. Good luck with that though. lol 
which many claim to be the real deal as well, but yet have nothing to offer other then hearsay about the authenticity of these variety's. While they may in fact be good, there is little evidence to support their lineage.

In conclusion there are a lot of companies and individuals claiming to have something they do not. Some of these claims, rely on hearsay only to authenticate the origins of their strains. While others are simply making stories up in an effort to sell a variety quicker, or in order to gain some type of fame or fortune by possessing something which is deemed rare and elusive. There are people who have something very special marijuana wise, but use the G13 moniker in an effort to promote their variety as something it is not. There are others who just want to take advantage of the legend of G13 to sell seeds quicker as well, it is up to you the consumer to decipher who has what and if it is worth spending the next 3-4 months of your life growing. But all of the variety's on the market that have legitimate status can be traced back to Nevilles G13 either here at Mr. Nice or the Seedbank. Everyone else is relying on hearsay evidence to support their claims of G13, and in my opinion a majority of those folks are out for your money, not offering you something that is of a legitimate nature.


The Sensi Seeds Mr. Nice G13xHashplant







The Mr. Nice G13xSkunk by Fet




The Mr. Nice G13xWidow




Somas G13xHaze Male






Some more information about the G13 from other sources:
Here is information that may help some of you out..
Quote:
_Originally posted by Kashgari _
*Nevil crossed the WW male to the original G13 clone years ago...I think this was done by the mid 90s.
Hope this helps.
Peace. * 
Quote:
_Originally posted by Scorpion _
*Greetings Shanti,

G13Widow...is 

G13/Skunk#1 X South Indian Hybrid <Widow>

makeing it a 4 way hybrid...
as explained to me by the man himself...

This is NOT related to ANYthing currently available...Anywhere

Not G13 WW...not G13 BW ..if you need specifics...then ask the man himself,
because only Shanti knows all the details and the rest of us can only speculate.



Originally posted by shantibaba 

Hi guys
There are currently 9 females and 7 males<G13Skunk#1> that are being combined and gone on with...a bit laborious but the only way when we are left with such a small sample.
Till then all the best Shantibaba 

if you have nothing positive to offer...

Please keep it civil.

Thanks for the seed pic Kashgari...

cheers * 
Quote:
_Originally posted by shantibaba _
*Hi guys
Did not really miss the post....but was more interested to see what chat you sparked amongst yourself.Since there are a roller coaster of stories going about, re the G13.

Whatever the stories are that have entertained the punters till now probably all have a little truth mixed with myth.All with merit.
What I know in a nut shell is that the G13 plant was taken from the research facility some time ago and Nev managed to get it as a clone back to NL.There many things were tried without very much consistency, except with the skunk male to the G13.It was the only real crossing that gained results along a semi consistent line.That was quite some years back. Since then many people believe that buying the G13 released crosses and breeds perpetuated the story.However the story was for me all a little out of proportion.It usually is the product of many people dreaming of catching the big fish....

Up until 1 year ago I was not a G13 participant.I had seen it years back when it was all new and exciting but it did not do too much for me.No real flavour, strong sure but lacking on many other important sides.I recently learned that the G13 lost a lot of vigor at Sensi a long time back until they eventually lost the original mother line. 

Nev gave me the only seed he felt was worth to go on with in this line (over 6 years ago) since he was retired from that world.It had been hanging above a fire place for more than 2 years prior.It was one of the last things that had had no time to look into due to other reasons.Kind of left on the shelf.The things that are being used for G13 combinants are all very removed and probably explains the pot luck kind of plants that turn up.But I have made some selections and with consultations and some old hand advice it looks we are back on track.There are currently 9 females and 7 males that are being combined and gone on with...a bit laborious but the only way when we are left with such a small sample.I will post some photos soon here to show you all what we are up to.

Till then all the best Shantibaba * 
Quote:
quote from Shantibaba at another site



> Hi All
> the G13 cutting was crossed to a skunk male in the early 90's when the G13 cutting seemed to be on its way out. Nev did several crosses to combine the genes before the plant became extinct in its pure female form. So I went on with several of these lines one is G13skunk(female) combined with the widow male(same widow used for the BW, MM ,La N and SS).
> I hope that clears things up for you all.
> Wishing you all a great and safe 2007...all the best SB


The original G13 Cut


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hell yea put that down below where you grow link is " All My Bitches Love Me " LOL


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 21, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> Hell yea put that down below where you grow link is " All My Bitches Love Me " LOL


Hey gangsta wannabe, thank you for coming out of the closet to your boyfriends rescue, but you blew his cover (besides something else, heheh !)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Hey gangsta wannabe, thank you for coming out of the closet to your boyfriends rescue, but you blew his cover (besides something else, heheh !)
> 
> View attachment 1506560


 Sorry thats you and your boys here


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gangsta Wannabe ? Lol, come see about me you fuckin' nerd. Otherwise your just another little lame ass kid who sits infront of the computer all day. Broke, No job, & a fuckin beat off. You got nothing. Sounds like a fuck boy 2 me. Lol. I came here 2 learn, not argue with little boys. Your not jus gonna run your mouth to me now just cause your bored and don't have a fuckin' life. Get a grip kiddo. Nice try though bra.


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Go on head keep yappin like I care brooo, you make yourself look dumb. You gonna ride my dick 2 ya fuckin' fagboi. But like wyte was saying before, I wish I would catch one of you cats in real life not thru a fuckin' computer. Nobody gives a fuck who you, your brother, your mama or your daddy is bitch because ANYBODY CAN GET IT.

+ Real Recognize Real.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 21, 2011)

the planet uranus heard from...^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## fletchman (Mar 21, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> Go on head keep yappin like I care brooo, you make yourself look dumb. You gonna ride my dick 2 ya fuckin' fagboi. But like wyte was saying before, I wish I would catch one of you cats in real life not thru a fuckin' computer. Nobody gives a fuck who you, your brother, your mama or your daddy is bitch because ANYBODY CAN GET IT.
> 
> + Real Recognize Real.


 
WTF?? Is this NWA revisited?


----------



## OGMan (Mar 21, 2011)

whoa! people are telling me whytefairy is a pimp for cali connect. that explains a LOT!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

OGMan said:


> whoa! people are telling me whytefairy is a pimp for cali connect. that explains a LOT!


Lmao i pimp hoes not seeds get it right.
Fletchman you like that lmfao..
I grow cali connect beans because from what i have this shit is fire


----------



## fletchman (Mar 21, 2011)

OGMan said:


> whoa! people are telling me whytefairy is a pimp for cali connect. that explains a LOT!


 
He did say he will have every Cali conn. strain there is. 

Maybe Swerve is hooking him up with free beans for pullin tricks for him?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

OGMan said:


> whoa! people are telling me whytefairy is a pimp for cali connect. that explains a LOT!


You grow doc strains but the only pics you have are of the iranian fake autoflower...Show some of your other grows that you said you grew?????????where those grows at as i would love to see them as you keep referring me to other grows numbnut


----------



## fletchman (Mar 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao i pimp hoes not seeds get it right.
> Fletchman you like that lmfao..
> I grow cali connect beans because from what i have this shit is fire


So you have PAID money for all your Cali Conn. beans? 

If so, then I apoligize, nice lookin bud by the way, what is it?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

fletchman said:


> So you have PAID money for all your Cali Conn. beans?
> 
> If so, then I apoligize, nice lookin bud by the way, what is it?


Tahoe og right there at that is a 10/10 right there fuely very good representation of what og should be


----------



## fletchman (Mar 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Tahoe og right there at that is a 10/10 right there fuely very good representation of what og should be


Is it easy to find a keeper in every pack? Hows the yield?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Tahoe og right there at that is a 10/10 right there fuely very good representation of what og should be


Have to admit that I coped some from "World Wide Marijuana" seeds after I saw you pics the other day...had to add it for my Kushy Bushy Kush grow...lol but thats not until end of summer...got the Tahoe and the Original Sour Diesel ...don't think I will be disappointed


----------



## OGMan (Mar 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao i pimp hoes not seeds get it right.
> Fletchman you like that lmfao..
> I grow cali connect beans because from what i have this shit is fire


That's a pretty nug. got the grow journal to go with it?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Is it easy to find a keeper in every pack? Hows the yield?


Yes that was frm 1 seed



londonfog said:


> Have to admit that I coped some from "World Wide Marijuana" seeds after I saw you pics the other day...had to add it for my Kushy Bushy Kush grow...lol but thats not until end of summer...got the Tahoe and the Original Sour Diesel ...don't think I will be disappointed


 You wont


OGMan said:


> That's a pretty nug. got the grow journal to go with it?


 If you see my sig there is a thread there you click on it and you will see i have a whole thread of a bunch of strains from greenhouse,cali connect,tga and so on..I got more just waiting for the flower tent to empty


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

The funny thing is biggybudz has no pics no journals nothing just 100+ post all about the doctor i mean damn do you even grow anything to know anything?
I dont believe no words from that kids mouth until i see proof now because he painted a real bad picture for himself.GOT THE NERVE TO TALK ABOUT MY GROW WHEN HE HAS NO GROW LMFAO!!!!


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## OGMan (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes that was frm 1 seed
> 
> 
> You wont
> ...


Yeah but the journal you linked is for 2011 and the photo is from 2007


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice bud whiteberry.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

all my pics say 2007 because my cam wants me to set date and time everytime i turn it on smart ass


OGMan said:


> Yeah but the journal you linked is for 2011 and the photo is from 2007


Just for you ill post a pic later on with the date of today..Oh and tell fagboy stop hugging my nuts


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> Nice bud whiteberry.


Thanks chad.The bud is very nice too very strong smoke


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

numbnutz^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 22, 2011)

wytedingleberry said:


> tell fagboy stop hugging my nuts


why ? did you & ganjaboylover have a fight ? not talking to each other ?
let me guess you wanted to be the daddy and so did he, right ?


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

frmboi, how many times are you going to bitch slap wbw? he has to be getting sore by now. lmao


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 22, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> frmboi, how many times are you going to bitch slap wbw? he has to be getting sore by now. lmao


'till he stops liking it so much.

PS: The Early Iranian AKA Auito Iranian are back in stock at Doc's place.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

i think she likes it, you may have a stalker, lmao


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 22, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Yeah but the journal you linked is for 2011 and the photo is from 2007



Not to sound like I am rushing to anyone's defense but I have never set the date on any digital camera I have owned because I do not like dates on pictures taking away from the pictures, but if today I took a picture and accidentally set it to add the date God only knows what date it would show. I don't know about all digital cameras but at least some I have had if you used the date on pictures you would have to reset it each time you changed batteries, if it was not a rechargeable one anyway and you recharged it before it went totally dead. It's like my answering machine. It doesn't have a battery backup and every time the power flickers or goes out, which is often out here in the country, the time resets to midnight. I can get a call at 4:00PM and if I let the machine handle it, it may say the call came in at 1:38AM. 

Maybe his picture was from 2007, but there are several highly possible reasons why the date showing might be inaccurate too.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

i know, after seeing northone's grow at the farm i may grab a few packs and put them out in june, btw i don't care what he calls it, actually i always thought that the term 'auto' takes away from this strain as most autos are not worth my effort and not cost effective at one ounce each


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 22, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> most autos are not worth my effort and not cost effective at one ounce each


plus they don't always autoflower, plus you can't clone them (except maybe those ones that won't autoflower unless you drop the light down to 12/12.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 22, 2011)

autos are basically 'one and done', not worth it


----------



## chongsbuddy (Mar 22, 2011)

well i guess i should chime in seeing how i started this thread.i have read thousands of posts regarding dr greenthumb and over 70% are not good reviews.i know you have screwed KRK over at udg for over 100 beans,thats a lot of $$$$.i myself have contacted doc regarding his iranian short season 3 times,all 3 times i asked the same ?and got a different answer.first he said iranian was an auto,then after hearing a lot of people say you could clone it i contacted him again and he said its light sensitive and the third time i called him out on it and he said its now auto and got furious with me!!for what asking some questions that if were not answered right would have totally screwed my grow?not cool at all.i did end up buying them because of all the hype,but in this situation you never know who to believe especially when you got ogman and biggybuds on these forums all the time giving good reviews,but when you talk shit they chime right in and get all defensive....well than let me ask this,if you are not the doc then why the hell do you e=ven give a crap?is he your dad or family in some way.i have never seen anyone defend the doc so much,let alone any breeder.you have to be him with multiple accounts period.cause no one would get so bent out of shape over someone elses work...no way!!!!i am a smart guy and i just use facts and put them all together and make my own conclusion.in my opinion the doc is not honest,very emotional and stubborn and shady.the main reason for buying beans from him is because reibsi who is very well respected over at UDG sais that they were good(iranian/chem)so i said what the hell.but i will never buy anything else,too many bad reports and the good ones i dont really trust because of all the usernames the doc is using.its catching up with you and you are reaching for a life preserver.karma is a bitch,thats all i have to say.i would bet that breeder brads godzilla grape strain would knock every one of the docs strains out of the water.and he charges 50 bucks for 12 seeds.not 200 for 3,that is so disgusting.take a hint from mr nice too....argually the best breeder i nthe world,but you dont see him charging outageous prices because he gets it,you dont.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 22, 2011)

hey ,what about me? i've been accused of being dr.greenthumb too, i feel left out


----------



## chongsbuddy (Mar 22, 2011)

WmDuffy





Senior Member
Join Date: Apr 2007
Posts: 124 






*should see his "Big Purps"* 
I'll post a few pics of his "Big Purps". 30% germ rate; most "over-wound" crap I've ever seen. Horrible vigour





WD


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 22, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> WmDuffy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr Grubers looked spectacular, can't help thinking this guy doesn't know how to grow.
anyways I question your analysis of the data that 70% of people in this thread had a bad rep of his seeds.
I think you had your mind made up before you even started the thread, and saw what you wanted to see.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

according to Dr.Detroit at thc farmer, autos can be cloned, so greenthumb is correct


----------



## chongsbuddy (Mar 22, 2011)

i call em like i see em.last post....i said what i had to say and knew there were people here that would just throw insults as soon as i posted this.you waqnt to spend tons of money on something you are taking your chances on and will probably get screwed in the end then be my guest....im out.have fun guys....i mean kids.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 22, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> ....im out.have fun guys....i mean kids.


whose the kid, how did you interpret our replies as insults ?
yeah, fuck off then, jerk.


----------



## chongsbuddy (Mar 22, 2011)

1n last post,i am going to buy his sour diesel and cindy99 and do an honest grow and smoke report on both.if they are good and grow well and i get good customer servise i will retract everything i have said here today and will become a supporter of the doc.500 bucks to see if hes the real deal is not really a problem for me so time will tell.im only interested in facts,not heresay.im not even going to comment on the last post.not worth it.i dont waste my time on kids,or people who act like them.look in the seed and strain reviews in the next 5 weeks if iunterested.i will put this to rest for me anyways.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 22, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> 1n last post,i am going to buy his sour diesel and cindy99 and do an honest grow and smoke report on both..


Dr Gruber has already done reports on both and quite frankly I trust his "honesty" more than your's so you can definetly put me down for uninterested.


----------



## chongsbuddy (Mar 22, 2011)

thats why im doing a report,because he looks like a trustworthy guy so i will do the same and if they are both good then we will all knowwhat you fail to comprehend is that i didnt come ehre to be liked or disliked to be believed or to not to.i am just stating what i know and want to find out.what the fuck is your problem,i have not been rude,just honest.so why do you feel the need to be like you are being?.i dont give a flying fuck if you are interested or not you fucking prat.you have said what you have to say,i saw your posts,i know how you feel so just leave it at that for fucks sakes.you are hear to hate or love the doc not me.why the hell are you taking this shit so personall?all i did is post what i know and have seen..god...r u the doc?you are getting all heated like he would thats fo sho.ok,this was my last post.im not getting sucked in by this loser anymore


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 22, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> WmDuffy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Purps was a strange looking plant but when it was done and trimmed it was a thing of beauty. When i run them again im going to push them a bit harder and change a few things around and i think i will get even better results. I will be doing a smoke report and i will show some pictures of it from the begining so you can see what i mean by strange looking. If you go back to page #4 i posted some pics of the two main colas.
Oh...and i germmed 6 seeds and all came out 100%. I had 3 females and 3 males. I screwed up one of the females and I just pulled it.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 22, 2011)

OH BOY! WBW and CHONG growing DrG.'s stuff, can't wait for their 'unbiased' opinions, too late boys you already have shown your dislike for dr.g's gear and your crediability is shot


----------



## chongsbuddy (Mar 22, 2011)

im sorry i ever started this thread.ONCE MORE...I DONT CARE IF YOU BELIEVE ME OR NOT FOR FUCK SAKES,BUT YOU GUYS JUST HAVE TO LET ME KNOW LIKE IM HANGING ON THE EDGE OF MY SEAT TO HEAR WHAT U HAVE TO SAY.GO GET A JOB AND U CAN HAVE AN OPINION.IM ON 2 WEEKS HOLIDAYS...PAID BITCHES!AND IM TAKING MY GROW/SMIOKE REPORT OVER TO udg WHERE REAL NICE PEOPLE FREQUENT,NOT ASSHOLES.WATCH,IM DELETING MY ACCOUNT.FUCKING LOSERS.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 22, 2011)

maybe, just maybe, since you went and ordered anyway, you should have grown some of his stuff first b4 opening your yap?


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 22, 2011)

good luck w/your grow


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 22, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> IM DELETING MY ACCOUNT


 oops  
anyways, you can't delete your account, you're trapped so come back when you cool off and maybe we'll forgive you.


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 22, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> why ? did you & ganjaboylover have a fight ? not talking to each other ?
> let me guess you wanted to be the daddy and so did he, right ?


How are you still talking shit kid ? LOL. I suppose your the little girly who complained and got me banned for the day yesterday 2 HAHAHAHA. Still can't grow up I see ... It's a shame ... Crazy world I tell yuh.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Snitch ay???


----------



## OGMan (Mar 22, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Yeah but the journal you linked is for 2011 and the photo is from 2007


 Anyway, it doesn't matter. The truth is I USED to be a Cali Connect customer and booster myself. I was very, very happy with my first couple of orders from them, then i ordered the exact same thing from them and it was hermie crap and they KNEW about this hermie problem for for months and STILL sold them. THAT was how I became a Dr. Greenthumb customer and THAT is why I will NEVER deal with Cali Connection again.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 22, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> but in this situation you never know who to believe especially when you got ogman and biggybuds on these forums all the time giving good reviews,but when you talk shit they chime right in and get all defensive....well than let me ask this,if you are not the doc then why the hell do you e=ven give a crap?is he your dad or family in some way.i have never seen anyone defend the doc so much,let alone any breeder.you have to be him with multiple accounts period.cause no one would get so bent out of shape over someone elses work...no way!!!!



At times some people seem to take negative comments about breeders they like and use and talk up very personally. It is as if by having bragged them up so much in the past and said they are all they use, or mostly use, and how others should used them too, when something negative comes out about the breeder some people take it as if what they have said, what they have claimed is equally being questioned and how much they know about quality breeders and quality strains and they may even feel their integrity is being questioned if the breeder they talked up so much has their integrity questioned. Because of their past stance and statements they feel personally attacked, even if only on a subconscious level, so they begin to defend their beloved breeder like a mother grizzly defends her cubs, while at the same time, even if only on a subconscious level, they are also defending themselves. 

Some people take things like this far to personally, even though they very well might not realize they are doing just that.

On a slightly different note, but still on the topic of Dr. Greenthumb and the highly distinct possibility of his G13 not being exactly as he claims it to be. 

I mentioned how in the past I had tried Dr. Greenthumb's Acapulco Gold and it turned out to be anything but true Acapulco Gold. One or two people said it was bull and said that Dr. Greenthumb "never" offered Acapulco Gold. 

A simple Google search turned up a grow report for Dr. Greenthumb's Acapulgo Gold, the strain one or more here wrongly claimed he "never" offered.



* Acapulco Gold from Dr Greenthumb *








> Acapulco Gold from Dr Greenthumb
> 
> I got 14 beans in the pack from Dr. Greenthumb. I germinated all of them, and all of them came up. Out of the 14, I only got 2 males, and the other dozen were females. For the most part, they were pretty stable, some phenos varied in smell and apperance, but most were similar in every way.
> 
> ...



From the same person, but from another site.




> *Acapulco Gold Seeds from Dr Greenthumb*
> 
> 
> Grower reports: 1 Viewed: 39,044 times Rated by 1 user: 6.43/10 *'Acapulco Gold' from Dr Greenthumb*
> ...


 
Here is the picture Dr. Greenthumb used for it.


 ​
http://www.drgreenthumb.com/PhotoHTMLs/GreenthumbSeedsPG_AcapulcoGold.001.htm



Here is a page from Dr. Greenthumbs site that showed two of the "Heritage Line" he was building and offering at the time, and they were fakes, they were not the real deal. 




> *Acapulco Gold-*Heritage Strain
> _Product Code- _*AGH*
> *- Generally speaking, pure Sativas are not
> recommended for indoor growing.
> ...


 

So clearly I was not lying about Dr. Greenthumb having in the past offered a strain he called Acapulco Gold and the person or people who claimed otherwise, those who said he "never" offered Acapulco Gold were clearly lyi ..... well let's just say they were mistaken, that they simply did not know what Dr. Greenthumb offered in the past and were unintentionally accidentally incorrect when they claimed that Dr. Greenthumb "never" offered something he claimed to be Acapulco Gold. They just made a mistake, that's all.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Not to sound like I am rushing to anyone's defense but I have never set the date on any digital camera I have owned because I do not like dates on pictures taking away from the pictures, but if today I took a picture and accidentally set it to add the date God only knows what date it would show. I don't know about all digital cameras but at least some I have had if you used the date on pictures you would have to reset it each time you changed batteries, if it was not a rechargeable one anyway and you recharged it before it went totally dead. It's like my answering machine. It doesn't have a battery backup and every time the power flickers or goes out, which is often out here in the country, the time resets to midnight. I can get a call at 4:00PM and if I let the machine handle it, it may say the call came in at 1:38AM.
> 
> Maybe his picture was from 2007, but there are several highly possible reasons why the date showing might be inaccurate too.


 Exactly every time i put in new batteries the date and time has to be set so i say fuck it and take pics.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> OH BOY! WBW and CHONG growing DrG.'s stuff, can't wait for their 'unbiased' opinions, too late boys you already have shown your dislike for dr.g's gear and your crediability is shot


I dont give a fuck if you want to see my report or not its not for you and unlike you i deal with plenty of different breeders stuff so fuck off lil kid


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Anyway, it doesn't matter. The truth is I USED to be a Cali Connect customer and booster myself. I was very, very happy with my first couple of orders from them, then i ordered the exact same thing from them and it was hermie crap and they KNEW about this hermie problem for for months and STILL sold them. THAT was how I became a Dr. Greenthumb customer and THAT is why I will NEVER deal with Cali Connection again


 I use a old cam that takes batteries so i have to set date everytime if you want i can show you this month attitude b-day promo seeds that came out this month 2011 with 2007 date on it
LMAO If you would have had a grow journal and it documented swerve would have gladly replaced your packs although the only people i hear grow hermies from his stuff are either dr greenthumb nut huggers or people that just dont know how to grow honestly speaking.I heard of the auto problem he had and everybody has gotten that problem fixed and packs replaced.SO i dont think i can take your word over a thousand others


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> How are you still talking shit kid ? LOL. I suppose your the little girly who complained and got me banned for the day yesterday 2 HAHAHAHA. Still can't grow up I see ... It's a shame ... Crazy world I tell yuh.


Lmao fagboy still talking im surprised he even has room in his mouth to talk with all the nut gobbling he is doing


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Snitch ay???


Snitches Get Stiches Bra


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

LOOK AT THIS GUY HE LOVES MY NUTS




frmrboi liked post by wyteberrywidow on thread : dr greenthumbs g13 fake genetics please read!
Damn you obviously cant read right then because i dont see no ass kicking at all..All i see is a bunch of lil kids trying to be a part of something that they really dont know shit about. I can...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 22, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> At times some people seem to take negative comments about breeders they like and use and talk up very personally. It is as if by having bragged them up so much in the past and said they are all they use, or mostly use, and how others should used them too, when something negative comes out about the breeder some people take it as if what they have said, what they have claimed is equally being questioned and how much they know about quality breeders and quality strains and they may even feel their integrity is being questioned if the breeder they talked up so much has their integrity questioned. Because of their past stance and statements they feel personally attacked, even if only on a subconscious level, so they begin to defend their beloved breeder like a mother grizzly defends her cubs, while at the same time, even if only on a subconscious level, they are also defending themselves.
> 
> Some people take things like this far to personally, even though they very well might not realize they are doing just that.
> 
> ...


I remember the AG being offered on his site too, so i know you are right about that. But...about the other thing...I can tell you I was only offended when someone called me, by name, a spammer. It wasnt my sub-conscious talking to me on that one, but having said that, i think youre point does have merit to some degree. But again, it would have to be applied to both sides of this issue wouldnt it? I know who i am, and a spammer i am not. So, when someone accuses me of doing something i know Im am not doing...they have to be up to something.
I went almost a happy year doing journals on the Greenthumb gear I had without any complaints...then on THCfarmer the shit storm started flying..a day later or so and its on this site, a week later its on everysite...seems fishy is all im saying.


----------



## OGMan (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I use a old cam that takes batteries so i have to set date everytime if you want i can show you this month attitude b-day promo seeds that came out this month 2011 with 2007 date on it
> LMAO If you would have had a grow journal and it documented swerve would have gladly replaced your packs although the only people i hear grow hermies from his stuff are either dr greenthumb nut huggers or people that just dont know how to grow honestly speaking.I heard of the auto problem he had and everybody has gotten that problem fixed and packs replaced.SO i dont think i can take your word over a thousand others


To his credit Swerve did offer to replace them just like he did with thoudsands of others but once bitten twice shy so I didn't bother. It pisses me off to this day that even though he knew there was a problem sold them anyway. I risked my ASS with the garda and spent months of my time on those. TRUST is everything and he lost my trust.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Swerve did replace what I had auto flower on me,he sent my buddy 15 packs of seeds last friday.It took my buddy emailing swerve 30 times to get him to make good but he did do it last week


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 22, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> How are you still talking shit kid ? LOL. I suppose your the little girly who complained and got me banned for the day yesterday 2 HAHAHAHA. Still can't grow up I see ... It's a shame ... Crazy world I tell yuh.


wasn't me, I prefer to let you dumb jocks shoot yer mouth off as much as possible so the rest of the world sees the depth of your hate, not suprised someone complained though, that'll learn yaz.


----------



## OGMan (Mar 22, 2011)

A picture is worth a thousand words.Here's Doc's OG kush


----------



## OGMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's Doc's Chemdawg


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

OGMan said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words.Here's Doc's OG kush
> 
> View attachment 1508750


Cut off a piece and show me it dried


----------



## OGMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's some of that Iranian Autoflower that Whytefairy says doesn't exist


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Here's some of that Iranian Autoflower that Whytefairy says doesn't exist
> View attachment 1508776


Never said it doesnt exist i said its not a autoflower if it dont bud under 24 hours light


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Here's some of that Iranian Autoflower that Whytefairy says doesn't exist
> View attachment 1508776





OGMan said:


> Here's Doc's Chemdawg
> 
> View attachment 1508767





OGMan said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words.Here's Doc's OG kush
> 
> View attachment 1508750


 Since you are showing this show me your clones that are the real thing you used to compare to docs to know what it is


----------



## OGMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Greenthumb's G13 that "doesn't exist"


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Greenthumb's G13 that "doesn't exist"
> 
> 
> View attachment 1508785


 These are not even your plants lmao.ive seen those pics on the net from his site


----------



## OGMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Greenthumb's Bubba Kush


----------



## OGMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Greenthumb's "fake" G13


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he asked to see your "proof" pic's of YOUR grow/s not what the breeder has to show, lmfao at you kids here and this G13 stuff is getting really old now too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'm pretty sure he asked to see your "proof" pic's of YOUR grow/s not what the breeder has to show, lmfao at you kids here and this G13 stuff is getting really old now too


At least some one knows what im talking about


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Never said it doesnt exist i said its not a autoflower if it dont bud under 24 hours light


 who died and made you the official plant labeler. first you claimed all it had to have was ruderalis in it's genes now it's "must flower with 24 hours of light", which would wipe a lot of so called autos. 
Give it up, you don't know shit do you on what constitutes an auto flowering cannabis plant your just throwing crap out and hoping everyone will buy it as fact, the problem is there's people here plenty smarter than you to see through your garbage


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> who died and made you the official plant labeler. first you claimed all it had to have was ruderalis in it's genes now it's "must flower with 24 hours of light", which would wipe a lot of so called autos.
> Give it up, you don't know shit do you on what constitutes an auto flowering cannabis plant your just throwing crap out and hoping everyone will buy it as fact, the problem is there's people here plenty smarter than you to see through your garbage


Lmao you just another dumb kid on the block get the fuck off no one wants you here.I bet kids used to fuck you up in school because your bark is bigger then your bite
Read and comprehend you dumb fuck.
Can it flower with 24 hours light?no
does it have ruderalis in the genes?no
Therefore not an auto plant asshole


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> Snitches Get Stiches Bra


 Some dont even live past for a stitch


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> get the fuck off no one wants you here.I bet kids used to fuck you up in school because your bark is bigger then your bite


Or what ? Nobody messed with me in school they stepped aside in respect just like here.
two bit thugs don't intimidate me.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

wbw is a moron, lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Or what ? Nobody messed with me in school they stepped aside in respect just like here.
> two bit thugs don't intimidate me.


Check the edit asshole..Tell me whatever as i know the type you are just want to be the class clown so no one picks on you but when they do you look for help pussy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> wbw is a moron, lmao


woody you and fagboy are sharing my nuts


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

wbw and ganjalove are morons


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

woodyhaze said:


> wbw and ganjalove are morons


lmfao lameeeee


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

lmao zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmfao lameeeee


Man you're like a yapping dog. Did you read Sodalite's journal? If not shut the fuck up. If you did, shut the fuck up


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 22, 2011)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fletchman (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmfao lameeeee


 
Dude, fukin-relax

Im tired of your attitude.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 22, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> *Nobody messed with me in school* *they stepped aside in respect just like here*.



Very funny, very funny indeed! I didn't realize that this had turned into a joke thread, but evidently it has because that one was a REALLY funny one.

Since we're telling jokes in this thread now ... have you heard this one?


General Custer's widow decided she wanted a large painting made that would capture her late husbands last thoughts before he died. She went to a famous artist and explained what she wanted and asked him if he could capture her late husbands last thoughts on canvas. 

He thought about it a while and said he could do it. It would take him several months because of the scale of the painting she wanted and the complexity of the painting, but he would contact her as soon as the painting was finished. 

Several months later the artist wrote Mrs. Custer and said the painting was ready. She went to his studio and there was a single chair sitting in front of a massive painting that was covered by a large piece of cloth.

She sat down and the artist uncovered the painting and Mrs. Custer looked at it and was very puzzled and not at all happy with the painting. 

The painting was a landscape of The Little Big Horn and all over the ground there were Indians having sex and up in the sky there was a large cow with a halo. 

Mrs. Custer said, I don't think you understood what I wanted, I wanted a painting that would capture my husbands last living thoughts. 

The artist said he had fully understood her and his painting did exactly that, it showed exactly what her husband was thinking just before he died. 

She said she didn't understand it at all and asked the artist to explain it to her. 

As he pointed at the large cow with a halo in the sky and the Indians having sex all over The Little Big Horn he said this is precisely what your husband was thinking just before he died, Holy cow, look at all the fucking Indians!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Dude, fukin-relax
> 
> Im tired of your attitude.


my attitude?
because i said lame lmfao..
u talking shit to me talk shit to the other fuckboys like fagboy,angry douche and woodsucker and just to add i could care less how you feel about me or my attitude


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Man you're like a yapping dog. Did you read Sodalite's journal? If not shut the fuck up. If you did, shut the fuck up


What do i need to read his journal for and look whos talking about a yapping dog..You look like the biggest idiot here honestly speaking.



Angry Pollock said:


> what he said^^^^^^^^^^


You are just a meat hopper like i said before you just want to roll with rush but you got rolled over


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Man you're like a yapping dog. Did you read Sodalite's journal? If not shut the fuck up. If you did, shut the fuck up





Angry Pollock said:


> what he said^^^^^^^^^^





WoodyHaze said:


> wbw is a moron, lmao





WoodyHaze said:


> wbw and ganjalove are morons





WoodyHaze said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz





OGMan said:


> Here's some of that Iranian Autoflower that Whytefairy says doesn't exist
> View attachment 1508776


 And you have the nerve to say you dont like my attitude lmfao


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 22, 2011)

rotflmao, old dingleberry is as dum as a box of rocks


----------



## fletchman (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> my attitude?
> because i said lame lmfao..
> u talking shit to me talk shit to the other fuckboys like fagboy,angry douche and woodsucker and just to add i could care less how you feel about me or my attitude


You have a fukin problem, we dont.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 22, 2011)

dingleberry ,better not let your mom catch you on her computer this late


----------



## fletchman (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> my attitude?
> because i said lame lmfao..
> u talking shit to me talk shit to the other fuckboys like fagboy,angry douche and woodsucker and just to add i could care less how you feel about me or my attitude


 
Relax dude, you are trippin everyone out


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 22, 2011)

dingleberry seems like he's smoking crack instead of weed, lol


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 22, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> wbw and ganjalove are morons


Why you swinging from my nuts 2 fooly ? Lol. How do they taste fuck boy ? You are one of the dumbasses who made an account just to talk shit and ride greenthumb.You must be the hype man huh ? Give it up. Your a pathetic nerd. You went out of your way to cause all of this drama running your mouth. Take your bullshit to another forum.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 22, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> dingleberry seems like he's smoking crack instead of weed, lol


I think Doc wants his shit to walk the walk,

Anyone against it, they must be a little Raskal


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Check the edit asshole..Tell me whatever as i know the type you are just want to be the class clown so no one picks on you but when they do you look for help pussy.


I wouldn't even give him that. He's the type of guy I pay to tote my luggage. The softy cried to get me banned for the day, when he was the one instigating shit, running his mouth.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Man you're like a yapping dog. Did you read Sodalite's journal? If not shut the fuck up. If you did, shut the fuck up





Angry Pollock said:


> what he said^^^^^^^^^^





WoodyHaze said:


> wbw is a moron, lmao





WoodyHaze said:


> wbw and ganjalove are morons





WoodyHaze said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz





Angry Pollock said:


> dingleberry seems like he's smoking crack instead of weed, lol





Angry Pollock said:


> dingleberry ,better not let your mom catch you on her computer this late





Angry Pollock said:


> rotflmao, old dingleberry is as dum as a box of rocks





fletchman said:


> Relax dude, you are trippin everyone out





fletchman said:


> You have a fukin problem, we dont.


You are failing to see whats going on here...Im not the one to blame.You got these guys swing left to right on my nuts and i have a problem?

I think you and the rest of them are the ones with the problem because as you can see im getting attacked from four ways and im just speaking the truth.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhh stfu punkass


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Trust me i know they did the same to me got me infractions and posts deleted.He is soft like cotton candy like i said



GanjaLove<3 said:


> I wouldn't even give him that. He's the type of guy I pay to tote my luggage. The softy cried to get me banned for the day, when he was the one instigating shit, running his mouth.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> ahhhhhhhhh stfu punkass


Lmao you are a clown


----------



## That Canadian (Mar 22, 2011)

It would be nice if everyone stopped bantering and grew some g13 lol I'm gunna lead by example and grow it out and see what I think of it. Imo why would he start lying now if he's already got these proven elite s1's such as bubba and og kush? Can no one believe he could've gotten ahold of this strain if he got the others? How did riot get his strains? How did SUB get his? Alphakronik? Have a look around motherfuckers


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

you can't convince those 2 idiots


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got no problem growing it. Give me a seed. I'd be glad to & I'll report & journal with pics. But I'm not paying 70$ for 1 seed sorry. Especially after all the dank ass shit I just bought during the promo @ A fraction of the price & same quality bud IF NOT BETTER !!!!


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

That Canadian said:


> It would be nice if everyone stopped bantering and grew some g13 lol I'm gunna lead by example and grow it out and see what I think of it. Imo why would he start lying now if he's already got these proven elite s1's such as bubba and og kush? Can no one believe he could've gotten ahold of this strain if he got the others? How did riot get his strains? How did SUB get his? Alphakronik? Have a look around motherfuckers


They got pre 98 bubba doc has bubba kush katsu cut not the same thing.
The only thing sub uses in all his crosses is space queen to clones.
alphakronick crosses his snowdawg or spacedawg to elite clones.
Oh and they dont use fem seeds motherfuckers


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 22, 2011)

actually doc said he is working with the pre-98 and the katsu and working on a bubba og cross with the ghost as well


----------



## thexception (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow please just sum up this g-13 & dr greenthumbs overall, ur opinion of course? of course i have heard about dr. greenthumb seeds, & i surely have to see his damn ads in all my recent High Times mags. I know in another forum people were flaming him, & I get the jist, people saying they r growing out his strain, etc. promoting the shit out of him. I also know I would NEVER pay those prices for any seeds, period, just me. But I am curious to know about this g-13 strain, as he claims in his HT ads, it is the ONLY genuine strain & I thought this genuine strain either died out or was unobtainable anymore & the government had the last true strain of it? Not wanting to read this whole thread, & honestly I guess I have been blind, or simply ignored it for whatever reason until today because this is the only thread I recall seeing about the dr. here on RIU. TIA for ur reply.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

thexception said:


> wyteberrywidow please just sum up this g-13 & dr greenthumbs overall, ur opinion of course? of course i have heard about dr. greenthumb seeds, & i surely have to see his damn ads in all my recent High Times mags. I know in another forum people were flaming him, & I get the jist, people saying they r growing out his strain, etc. promoting the shit out of him. I also know I would NEVER pay those prices for any seeds, period, just me. But I am curious to know about this g-13 strain, as he claims in his HT ads, it is the ONLY genuine strain & I thought this genuine strain either died out or was unobtainable anymore & the government had the last true strain of it? Not wanting to read this whole thread, & honestly I guess I have been blind, or simply ignored it for whatever reason until today because this is the only thread I recall seeing about the dr. here on RIU. TIA for ur reply.


There is so much shit about that strain i honestly dont care about it.I know i wont pay no 67 dollars a seed even if it was the real g13.But dr gruber is growing it and from what i see it looks like a good plant.Nice strong and bushy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> actually doc said he is working with the pre-98 and the katsu and working on a bubba og cross with the ghost as well


well then good for him but its been made already


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 22, 2011)

thexception said:


> wyteberrywidow please just sum up this g-13 & dr greenthumbs overall, ur opinion of course? of course i have heard about dr. greenthumb seeds, & i surely have to see his damn ads in all my recent High Times mags. I know in another forum people were flaming him, & I get the jist, people saying they r growing out his strain, etc. promoting the shit out of him. I also know I would NEVER pay those prices for any seeds, period, just me. But I am curious to know about this g-13 strain, as he claims in his HT ads, it is the ONLY genuine strain & I thought this genuine strain either died out or was unobtainable anymore & the government had the last true strain of it? Not wanting to read this whole thread, & honestly I guess I have been blind, or simply ignored it for whatever reason until today because this is the only thread I recall seeing about the dr. here on RIU. TIA for ur reply.


greenthumb has S1 fem'd seeds of the g13 and every one is in a tizzy...well those with a vested interest are in a tizzy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

thexception said:


> wyteberrywidow please just sum up this g-13 & dr greenthumbs overall, ur opinion of course? of course i have heard about dr. greenthumb seeds, & i surely have to see his damn ads in all my recent High Times mags. I know in another forum people were flaming him, & I get the jist, people saying they r growing out his strain, etc. promoting the shit out of him. I also know I would NEVER pay those prices for any seeds, period, just me. But I am curious to know about this g-13 strain, as he claims in his HT ads, it is the ONLY genuine strain & I thought this genuine strain either died out or was unobtainable anymore & the government had the last true strain of it? Not wanting to read this whole thread, & honestly I guess I have been blind, or simply ignored it for whatever reason until today because this is the only thread I recall seeing about the dr. here on RIU. TIA for ur reply.


Oh i have to point out mostly everyone in here..Well only 5-6 are just dr greenthumb spammers so i wouldnt pay mind or listen to advice from biggy budz,woody haze,angry pollock,ogman and of course fagboy..They are just spammers no grows of what they said they grew especially biggy budz which i find crazy that he is the biggest spammer with no thread but yet he smoked everything the doc has???????
LMFAO @these tools


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 22, 2011)

That Canadian said:


> It would be nice if everyone stopped bantering and grew some g13 lol I'm gunna lead by example and grow it out and see what I think of it. Imo why would he start lying now if he's already got these proven elite s1's such as bubba and og kush? Can no one believe he could've gotten ahold of this strain if he got the others? How did riot get his strains? How did SUB get his? Alphakronik? Have a look around motherfuckers


this guy has his had screwed on right. we'll grow it and we'll report our experience. i don't need anyone like whyteberrywidow TELLING me anything


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, do you think that one of those cats that made an account could actually be greenthumb ? Lol, it makes sense if you think about it kinda ...


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nvm, couldn't be possible because it's mostly straight stupidity coming from these foolies. Forget I even said that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> this guy has his had screwed on right. we'll grow it and we'll report our experience. i don't need anyone like whyteberrywidow TELLING me anything


Did you grow anything?


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 22, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Hell yeah getting sleepy as hell ... This thread has BEEN played out ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> Nvm, couldn't be possible because it's mostly straight stupidity coming from these foolies. Forget I even said that.


Yes straight stupidity


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

its been real, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## thexception (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> There is so much shit about that strain i honestly dont care about it.I know i wont pay no 67 dollars a seed even if it was the real g13.But dr gruber is growing it and from what i see it looks like a good plant.Nice strong and bushy.


 well we're on the same page there (paying that much for any seed). Thanks for the reply. I just don't understand how he can claim to have a seed for an extinct plant strain? oh well, just was curious...


----------



## thexception (Mar 22, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> this guy has his had screwed on right. we'll grow it and we'll report our experience. i don't need anyone like whyteberrywidow TELLING me anything


well i dont know who the heck u r, but i have come across hundreds of wyteberrywidow's posts, & I for one, would listen when they had something to say. I find this member, to be knowledgeable, personable, & never a ruffle to anyone's feathers...that I have seen. So, your loss.


----------



## Brooklynz Kush (Mar 22, 2011)

Watch out someone is going to die over this thread!Lol
At least my boy has the decency to have a thread of a bunch of strains i dont see no grows coming from no one else.But yet the mouth they have is full of it...


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 22, 2011)

(never a ruffle to anyone's feathers)LMAO........That is unreal.....U can't be serious.


----------



## Brooklynz Kush (Mar 22, 2011)

jagdog3 said:


> (never a ruffle to anyone's feathers)LMAO........That is unreal.....U can't be serious.


Heres one guy for instance.31 post all talking shit about someone but does not have a grow or questions about a grow how suspect is that..Dude if you here to learn something learn if not shut the fuck up as all you are doing is being a thorn in the ass


----------



## thexception (Mar 22, 2011)

Brooklynz Kush said:


> Heres one guy for instance.31 post all talking shit about someone but does not have a grow or questions about a grow how suspect is that..Dude if you here to learn something learn if not shut the fuck up as all you are doing is being a thorn in the ass


I second that, wtf, where the hell r all these people coming from tonight...or again maybe it's just me & I am just seeing/coming across these posts, LOL. 31 posts this guy with the mouth has, wow, alrighty then.


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Another badass from brooklyn i guess......Thexception i think u better get to bed momma's gonna have a hell of a time getting u up for school.....LOL


----------



## fletchman (Mar 22, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> Hell yeah getting sleepy as hell ... This thread has BEEN played out ...


You sound like Raskal?

Raskal couldn't grow enough seed to keep a couple villages in stock


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Brooklynz Kush said:


> Watch out someone is going to die over this thread!Lol
> At least my boy has the decency to have a thread of a bunch of strains i dont see no grows coming from no one else.But yet the mouth they have is full of it...


 Lmao tell me about it


Brooklynz Kush said:


> Heres one guy for instance.31 post all talking shit about someone but does not have a grow or questions about a grow how suspect is that..Dude if you here to learn something learn if not shut the fuck up as all you are doing is being a thorn in the ass


 This guy is a jack off. Worthless


thexception said:


> I second that, wtf, where the hell r all these people coming from tonight...or again maybe it's just me & I am just seeing/coming across these posts, LOL. 31 posts this guy with the mouth has, wow, alrighty then.


 Like i said a jackoff.worthless
31 posts but always in drama They should make this community a lil tighter and stop having lil kids on this shit seriously


----------



## Brooklynz Kush (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah i been lurking and i see you holding down your own but these meatheads are a bit too much.You should leave the kids to play with their imaginary strains and imaginary grows.They have nothing to offer but a mouthful of shit which no one needs


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Brooklynz Kush said:


> Yeah i been lurking and i see you holding down your own but these meatheads are a bit too much.You should leave the kids to play with their imaginary strains and imaginary grows.They have nothing to offer but a mouthful of shit which no one needs


You sure are right about that..


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 22, 2011)

WBW u have to admit what Thexception said about u never ruffle anyone's feathers was the dumbest thing said on this whole thread....LMAO


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

jagdog3 said:


> WBW u have to admit what Thexception said about u never ruffle anyone's feathers was the dumbest thing said on this whole thread....LMAO


Actually you are the dumbest thing on this thread.
He said it right i never ruffle anyones feathers ya guys started with me...If you like i can go to where it first started and show you whats what..I didnt start with the bullshit i was harrased by fagboy the whole time


----------



## fletchman (Mar 22, 2011)

Brooklynz Kush said:


> Yeah i been lurking and i see you holding down your own but these meatheads are a bit too much.You should leave the kids to play with their imaginary strains and imaginary grows.They have nothing to offer but a mouthful of shit which no one needs


Sounds like you're the boy?

I haven't grown a thing from GT and i have an open mind.


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Brooklynz Kush said:


> Yeah i been lurking and i see you holding down your own but these meatheads are a bit too much.You should leave the kids to play with their imaginary strains and imaginary grows.They have nothing to offer but a mouthful of shit which no one needs


 Amen ..!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Sounds like you're the boy?
> 
> I haven't grown a thing from GT and i have an open mind.


Now because he speaks the truth he is a boy?
You havent grown a thing then why are you talking take your open mind ass somewhere where your mind is needed


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wyte, have you ever grown out blackwater from cc ? Or know anybody who has ? About 2 buy some more beans haha looking to try some CC gear or somethin from the new Emerald Triangle Seeds ... I know you fuck with the cali connect heavy so I figured I would ask.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 23, 2011)

Gang, isn't it about time that everyone packs up their stuff and goes homes and let this thread die? 

Think about it a moment. You are talking about a unicorn strain, something that is almost mythical. There is almost nothing about it at any point in time that can be proven to be true. 

The actual origin of the strain is questionable and not able to be proven. Even among some older breeders who allegedly had G13 early some tell different stories. The popular belief is that it was created in a U.S. Government research facility. That is allegedly verifiable by Government records but then alleged official government records at one time said the North Vietnamese attacked U.S. Naval forces at The Gulf of Tonkin, so you know how much credibility can be placed in official government records. They only say what someone wants people to believe. Some old breeders, and others, have said that it came from a bust and when the pot was tested it was so potent that it was then sent to the research facility for research and testing. The story of how much was removed from the facility vary. There is no way of knowing how many cuts were made and who all they went to. There is no way of knowing who retained the strain in it's pure form and who made crosses and then either did away with the original or by chance it died. There is no way of knowing my many originals just died or how many might have been taken in busts. Some of the airborne cuts that were claimed to be pure but were given additional titles or names along with G13 have been claimed by some old breeders to never have been pure, and others and other people have claimed they were still pure. 

As far as anyone can supposedly prove the first true breeder to possess G13 was Neville, but what he sold was a hybrid since he only had a female from a clone. Anything that anyone made using his hybrid was even farther away from being the real deal G13. Neville made the strain famous in the 80's from his original "Seedbank." and Neville is said to have worked with Sensi seeds around the early 90s and the original G13 mother was lost. So the only variety's left that are traceable to the G13 that is responsible for the legend picking up steam are the subsequent hybrids he released to the public.
But there is no way of knowing who else may or may not have had a clone and what they did or did not do with it and if it remained pure or not. 

There is no way to prove almost anything about the strain other than what some of the hybrids that were made from it were. Anything else is guesswork and speculation and belief and opinion and myth and urban legend and nothing more. 

Possibly the Dr. did manage to find a pure G13 plant to get a cutting from. Possibly the person he got it from has a hybrid but totally believes it to be pure and convinced the Dr. that it is pure and the Dr. believes it is pure so he is not lying or misrepresenting the strain. He's just in error about it. Possibly the Dr. knew it was a hybrid that even being a hybrid has been called pure G13 but knowing that it is as close as anyone will ever come to the original he figured why not let people enjoy the closest they will ever get to true G13 and just release it as the real deal? It is not as if someone else will be releasing the Real McCoy and prove him to be wrong. Maybe there are a dozen or two dozen other possibly ways to explain things.

But the point is that no amount of discussion or arguing over this will ever result in a singular accepted answer, a resolution that all or even most will agree on or any one story or claim that a majority of people will ever accept as most likely being accurate. Even if the Dr. were to take a lie detector test while on video and passed there would be a large enough percentage of people who would claim he only passed because he believes it to be true G13 so his answer showed he was being truthful but he was fooled about it being true G13 in the first place, or some might go so far as to claim him to be a pathological liar and able to beat the machine. 

The only way this exchange would have a chance of ending would be if the Dr. came out and said his G13 is not the true G13 and he knew it all along, which even if that is the case everyone knows he would never admit to it. But even then there could be some Dr. lovers who would likely say that he only said it because he thought he was getting a hybrid but he was wrong about that and he does have the real deal G13.

There can never be an ending to this thread unless it is closed unless everyone realizes that no matter what they say or find that someone else has said or the Dr. says there is no way under the sun to prove any of it too be true and everyone just decides the only thing that matters is what each individual believes and each person formulates their own opinion, and keeps it to themselves, and either purchases Dr. Greenthumbs G13 or does not purchase Dr. Greenthumbs G13 and just let this exchange end. 

It has long since degenerated into a F-you, no, F-you, no, F-you double deep and double hard with AIDS on top exchange, so why continue it? Just because someone wants to get the last F-you in? Gee, what an incredible victory that would be for someone. It would prove they were right all along, NOT! 

It is time for people to accept that neither belief, real or not real, can or will ever be able to be proven and it is time to stop exchanging F-you's over something that will forever remain a mystery. It has to be that or the thread closed because things have not really remained topical and they have gone way past the bounds of acceptability and there is not now and there never will be a light at the end of the tunnel. 

Move on people. You are wasting your time and you are wasting the time of others, almost everyone involved is making themselves look really bad, bandwidth is being wasted and no one, and I do mean NO ONE will ever win.


----------



## cooknsmoke (Mar 23, 2011)

#$%%^[email protected] dam brick........can i have some what you are smokin?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> Wyte, have you ever grown out blackwater from cc ? Or know anybody who has ? About 2 buy some more beans haha looking to try some CC gear or somethin from the new Emerald Triangle Seeds ... I know you fuck with the cali connect heavy so I figured I would ask.


nah i just got blackwater.But i do know people that got it but havent seen grown yet


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 23, 2011)

Well said Brick 
If you want to buy "Dr Greenthumb G13" Buy it if not dont.
All the heat Dr Greenthumb is taking he has done nothing the other breeders have done labling G13 x ? when no one knows if they have a G13 or just GOOD WEED
Thanks 
GD


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 23, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Gang, isn't it about time that everyone packs up their stuff and goes homes and let this thread die?
> 
> Think about it a moment. You are talking about a unicorn strain, something that is almost mythical. There is almost nothing about it at any point in time that can be proven to be true.
> 
> ...


The most sensible post in this thread...thank you!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

It really is


Dr Gruber said:


> The most sensible post in this thread...thank you!


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 23, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> The softy cried to get me banned for the day, when he was the one instigating shit, running his mouth.


no one got you banned for a day moron, the system was shut down for upgrades EVERYONE was "banned"





if you want to "save bandwidth" BT go chase after the noobies uploading 30 pics of their bagseed grow.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 23, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> if you want to "save bandwidth" BT go chase after the noobies uploading 30 pics of their bagseed grow.


Just trying to be a voice of reason. The thread is now little more than a my dog's better than your dog, my dad's stronger than your dad, my dick's bigger than your dick argument. Why continue it? To get the last my dick's bigger than your dick in or get in the last F-you in?

It is a total waste of time, nothing will be resolved, ever, anyone still participating in what is now pure argument is making themselves look bad and if they continue they will only make themselves look worse. Absolutely nothing will be achieved beyond that of lasting hard feelings that will carry on and spill over into other threads in the future so all continuing it will do is further spread disharmony here ... and God knows there is already an overabundance of it here. 

The singular inherent virtue of this thread is for people with pent up anger and frustration to vent their inner rage on anyone and everyone they can. It is utterly senseless for this to continue. 

Let it die.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 23, 2011)

people who get a 24 suspensions of their accounts aren't what I call voices of reason.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> people who get a 24 suspensions of their accounts aren't what I call voices of reason.


damn this fucker just dont know when to quit i see why everybody does not like you.You pop so much shit dont grow dont know nothing bout a grow but yet mouth stays open and yappin 100 mph.You worse then a bitch


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 23, 2011)

so people that post but don't have pics are lying? there is no way in hell if i lived in the USA that i would be posting pics of anything, sorry that lesson was learned when overgrow.com was shut down and everyone was crapping down their collective legs. not to mention when heavens stairway was raided and everyone that ever placed an order w/them went hiding. so yes tough guy post your pics, good luck you will need it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> so people that post but don't have pics are lying? there is no way in hell if i lived in the USA that i would be posting pics of anything, sorry that lesson was learned when overgrow.com was shut down and everyone was crapping down their collective legs. not to mention when heavens stairway was raided and everyone that ever placed an order w/them went hiding. so yes tough guy post your pics, good luck you will need it


The people im talking about live in canada and ireland.Nothing to do with the usa.Besides the ones in the usa like biggy budz his credibility was shot down at the beginning of this thread when he said he smoked it so he does not grow and yes a pic will prove everything.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> damn this fucker just dont know when to quit i see why everybody does not like you.You pop so much shit dont grow dont know nothing bout a grow but yet mouth stays open and yappin 100 mph.You worse then a bitch


Brick Top told you to shut up so just do it OK ?
How do you see EVERYBODY not liking me ?
You know you can tell what a person hates about themselves by what they hate in others ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Brick Top told you to shut up so just do it OK ?
> How do you see EVERYBODY not liking me ?
> You know you can tell what a person hates about themselves by what they hate in others ?


Damn i can see you did not do well in school because you lack alot of things like how to comprehend!
You are annoying and just dont know when to stop

For the record he did not tell me to shut up he is saying its pointless to go on with this shit


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 23, 2011)

wbw, i have a picture of bigfoot, sorry, i just shake my head when people post pics and basiclly give their locations (for example, brooklyn, n.y.).


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> wbw, i have a picture of bigfoot, sorry, i just shake my head when people post pics and basiclly give their locations (for example, brooklyn, n.y.).


 Do you know how big brooklyn new york is?
Okay! I can really give two shits about cops coming to my house for a 800 watt grow.Im sure they have better things to do as i dont sell my stuff i smoke it indoors.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 23, 2011)

cutivating isn't a felony in NY? well my point is, anyone can have a picture of a plant, so it means nothing to me. i've had lots of dr.greenthumbs stuuff over the years and found it to be closer to his discription than any other bank. and no i won't have any pictures, that is for fools only


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 23, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> people who get a 24 suspensions of their accounts aren't what I call voices of reason.


Clearly you now want to draw me into your childish temper tantrum, but I won't play that game with you anymore. But show me where I have had 24 suspensions if you can. I only know of one and of 5 infractions, all of which have been reversed. 

But regardless of that being the case, it in no way alters what I have said. There can never be and there will never be a 100% verifiable/provable resolution to the question of if Dr. Greenthumb's G13 is pure or a hybrid or a total fake so it is utterly pointless for people to continue to tell each other to F-off over it.

The only reason for anyone to continue with this thread is because they have a burr under their saddle and filled with pent up hatred, anger and rage and they want to pour it all out on anyone and everyone who will give them the opportunity for them to do so. 

Just let it die .. it's way past time for all involved to move on.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 23, 2011)

amen.................


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought I said 24 HOURS not 24.
5 infractions ! I haven't had one.
I wonder how many dingleberry has had ?


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 23, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> *I thought I said 24 HOURS not 24.*
> 5 infractions ! I haven't had one.
> I wonder how many dingleberry has had ?


From your message, number 446: "*people who get a 24 suspensions of their accounts aren't what I call voices of reason.*"

The word "hours" was not mentioned in your message and "suspensions" is plural, it meant multiple, more than one, and you did say 24. 

That will be my only statement directly to you. 

As for the rest of what I said. It all makes complete and total sense. 

It is only logical to let this cat fight end based on the virtual impossibility of anyone ever being able to provide verifiable 100% accurate proof for their side of the exchange.

You people might as well be arguing the existence or non-existence of God. Someone would be just as likely to solve that one as they would be to solve the Dr. Greenthumb G13 question. 

People, give it up, no one can win, nothing more will come from this than lingering hard feelings that will spread to other threads infecting them with the same virulent rancorous disease that exits in this thread. It's time to pull the plug. Just let it die.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 23, 2011)

like religion and politics


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 23, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That will be my only statement directly to you. .


 uh yes, please, thank you.
I have an unresolved grevance with the dingleberry though so step aside.
Mr dingleberry claimed tha the Auto Iranian was not a true auto flower as it has no ruderalis in it. ONLY cannabis with ruderalis in it's genes could be considered such, any one selling a product labeled Auto Flowering must have ruderalis or that proves he is a liar in all other labels on his seeds and should be shunned as a heretic.
THAT is where my beef with this so called expert on autos is based on. 
When confronted in any way I start getting garbage and abuse.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 24, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> uh yes, please, thank you.
> I have an unresolved grevance with the dingleberry though so step aside.
> Mr dingleberry claimed tha the Auto Iranian was not a true auto flower as it has no ruderalis in it. ONLY cannabis with ruderalis in it's genes could be considered such, any one selling a product labeled Auto Flowering must have ruderalis or that proves he is a liar in all other labels on his seeds and should be shunned as a heretic.
> THAT is where my beef with this so called expert on autos is based on.
> When confronted in any way I start getting garbage and abuse.


Quick lesson on cannabis...

There are 3 main species of Cannabis plants.​
These are Sativa, Indica and Ruderalis ( yes I know about hybrids, but those are crosses of the main strains)....Now sativa and Indica are both photoperiod strains... Ruderalis flower according to age..meaning that you don't have to change the light for it to flower...so with that being said if a plant flowers without photoperiod then that plant has ruderalis in its lineage...I suggest you find out whats the lineage of that "auto Iranian".


----------



## OGMan (Mar 24, 2011)

Iranian Autoflower takes about 90-100 days start to finish outside. I know I have done it several times now and harvested in June, July, August. Indoors it does flower under 24 hours of light but takes varying amounts of time to do so that seems dependent on the amount of blue light available. As with all the autos I've tried the flowering response when initiated under 24 hour photoperiods is weak and yield is reduced. Any photoperiod under 24 hours produces a stronger flowering response with 12/12 or 14/10 photoperiods in my experience producing the best indoor yields. I am not an expert but I have not seen any hallmarks of Ruderalis at all. I have been hearing a lot of buzz about of a couple of other plants going around now that are also said to be autos, GG Gold and Auto Affie that I'm anxious to try this summer


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 24, 2011)

I have seen claims Drgt hand selected it in N Iran.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 24, 2011)

The Iranain auto will eventually flower on 24 hours but I had mine about 5 or 6 months and she did not auto
Just because she has no ruderalis in her does not mean that its not an auto,


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 24, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> Wyte, have you ever grown out blackwater from cc ? Or know anybody who has ? About 2 buy some more beans haha looking to try some CC gear or somethin from the new Emerald Triangle Seeds ... I know you fuck with the cali connect heavy so I figured I would ask.


 Anyone looking for a blackwater grow I saw it and alien bubba grown together at the farm yesterday,blackwater is some huge buds with a real bright green color,no purple or black in this guys run...


----------



## chongsbuddy (Mar 24, 2011)

thats funny because i have heard from many people that iranian auto is really an auto affie


----------



## chongsbuddy (Mar 24, 2011)

i dont know where you are getting the idea that an auto has to have rud in it,that is just plain untrue.i can think of many strains that have auto tendancies that have NO ruderalis in them.i have grown many in the last few years.gg,dutch treat,bonkers,avalon and others have auto flowering phenos with absolutely no rud in them.silverback was a legend around ic mag and i knew him well,he is the 1 plus others to show me this.the guy knows more about growing pot than most people on the planet.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 24, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> i dont know where you are getting the idea that an auto has to have rud in it,that is just plain untrue.i can think of many strains that have auto tendancies that have NO ruderalis in them.i have grown many in the last few years.gg,dutch treat,bonkers,avalon and others have auto flowering phenos with absolutely no rud in them.silverback was a legend around ic mag and i knew him well,he is the 1 plus others to show me this.the guy knows more about growing pot than most people on the planet.


ok I will play for a bit...hmmmm dutch treat ..where did you get the seeds/clones..and do tell the lineage of the plant...the one I know is east island and its not auto but a quick finisher


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 24, 2011)

While I think that since the topic of the thread has changed from dr greenthumbs g13 fake genetics please read, to Iranian auto and if the only way for a strain to have any auto tendencies is through crossing it with Ruderalis that, again, this thread should be left to die and a new thread on Non-traditional auto-flowering strains and causes them to be non-traditional auto-flowering strains should be started.

But just to make one comment ... people seem to believe that if there is any Ruderalis in Iranian Auto, or any of the indica strains mentioned that allegedly were also what might be called slow-autos or delayed-autos would have to have been the result of intentional crosses made by modern breeders, but has anyone considered the possibility of Mother Nature having at some point having gotten involved?

Certain strains are claimed to have remained pure due to geographic isolation. The ranges of others were close and would at times bump up against each other and there was crossing of genetics in nature.

As much as most people believe places like Afghanistan and Pakistan were always home to indica strains, what has been found in some of the oldest archeological digs in Afghanistan and Pakistan is evidence that sativa strains were the first species/strains there and that over time indicas from China moved Westward and natural crosses were made and due to factors of climate and conditions over many years indicas became the predominant type of cannabis found there. 

If what has been found in the archeological digs has accurately been pieced together wouldn't it be possible that at some point in time, hundreds or maybe even a thousand or more years back ruderalis strains bumped up against some indica strains but it was the indica that remained predominant and the range/area of ruderalis receded, but left genetic traces behind and that since with the region being all indica again, through natural breeding the ruderalic genetics have been driven deep, possibly for the sake of using simple language, been highly watered down, and their influence remains but only slightly and at some point what was believed to be 100% pure indicas ended up in the hands of modern day breeders but deep in the gene pool is actually small amounts of ruderalis genetics. 

Has anyone considered that such a genetic mix might possibly explain a strain like Iranian Auto? That there is just enough ruderalis in it, due to natural crossing that might have happened hundreds of years ago, or a thousand years or farther back, but enough auto-flowering genetics remain that it will auto-flower, but in a way that is different from modern day auto-flowering strains, that it does it at a much slower pace, that it's auto-flowering is delayed due to more indica genetics watering down the ruderalis genetics in it?

Has anyone thought of the possibility of a natural crossing occurring in the distant past, very long before modern man ever thought to make crosses, and what we see today is the results of that? 

Not counting hybrids the three species of cannabis, as are accepted by most, are sativa, indica and ruderalis. Some cannabis researchers believe another, they call rasta, exists and others laugh at the thought of it. Some cannabis researchers firmly believe that ruderalis is not in the actual cannabis family but instead a part of the hemp family, as in industrial hemp. So there is not unanimity of acceptance of either ruderalis being true cannabis or rasta even existing.

But isn't is possible that science might to date have missed what might be a very small subspecies that would be an intermediate species, something that is almost totally indica but with a very small amount of ruderalis deep within it? That could explain a strain that appears to be, and is believed to be, pure indica but that has some slight ruderalis tendencies, the tendency, the ability to auto-flower, but just at a much slower pace than what we today know about and are used to and that are fairly recent crosses and that could be extremely different in how they auto-flower than say a natural cross made many, many, many years ago. 

It is only a possibility to consider and not something I necessarily believe to be a fact, but could believe is possible enough to explain the slow/delayed auto-flowering of Iranian Auto and the other claimed to be pure indica strains that were claimed to have similar tendencies for slow or delayed auto-flowering. 

People just cannot logically discount the part nature has to have played in the creation of crosses that possibly a thousand or more years later man declared to be pure, something that evolved and remained in the exact same form. There have been numerous natural climate changes where due to climatic conditions one species or strain may have encroached on or totally took over the range/area/territory of another species or strain. Continents have shifted changing location and causing climatic changes and in some cases possibly bringing them close enough to another were there could be a natural spreading of genetics. 

Recently a very thin very worn out pelican showed up in N.C. and it was determined that it was caught in one of the hurricanes this summer that did not make landfall and was swept thousands of miles across the Atlantic to some other country and then managed to make it's way home. How many times since cannabis has existed might birds with bellies full of cannabis seeds been caught up in storms or a jet stream and carried far beyond their normal range and deposited seeds in an area with a totally different species or strain of cannabis and by doing so crosses were made? 

By the time man reached a point where true accurate scientific studies of cannabis could be undertaken a fair bit of what they found and believed to be totally pure might have actually be hybrids created by Mother Nature a hundred years, a thousand years or thousands of years in the past and undetectable to modern science because it had formed it's scale or yardstick of what 'pure' was by what it believed had to be pure. By the time modern man began to research cannabis it is possible that there were no truly pure strains left in existence, as in being genetically the exact same as they evolved, not counting of course any possible natural evolutionary genetic changes that might possibly have occurred. 

While possibly not of high probability it is still a possibility that most to all strains modern man has ever known were actually hybrids created by Mother Nature over thousands of years. If so that might explain strains like Iranian Autoflower.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^^^^^I can agree with this^^^^^^^

somwhere an ruderalis was phucking


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 24, 2011)

2 more posts and whiteberry hits 13000 posts!! Way to go dude. 12990 posts of absolute useless shit. I just see that M&M and keep scrolling.................
You guys get ur free beans from DD yet?


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 24, 2011)

londonfog said:


> ^^^^^^^I can agree with this^^^^^^^
> 
> somwhere an ruderalis was phucking


NO WAY, I had a grow of F2 Blaze (Blueberry X Original Haze)
One seedling came out an auto flowerer. It's a mutation.
I made seeds of that seedling but haven't tested them to see if the trait was passed on.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *londonfog*
> ^^^^^^^I can agree with this^^^^^^^
> 
> somwhere an ruderalis was phucking





frmrboi said:


> NO WAY, I had a grow of F2 Blaze (Blueberry X Original Haze)
> One seedling came out an auto flowerer. It's a mutation.
> I made seeds of that seedling but haven't tested them to see if the trait was passed on.


Not that I am doubting you but do you not think it is possible that what you decided was a mutation was actually a recessive gene from ruderalis influence from possibly a hundred years back or possibly hundreds or thousands of years ago that resurfaced in the one seedling?

While humans and cannabis plants are not exactly comparing apples to apples it can still who how a deeply buried gene can resurface. One of my friends had jet black hair. As far back as anyone in the family knew, and photographs showed, the entire family had black or very dark brown hair. He married a woman whose family, as far back as they knew, all had brown hair. Their first child had hair the color of Bozo the Clown, bright orange-red. I used to kid my friend that the mailman much have gotten in their before he did. 

Some years later one of his family found some very old books and photographs about their family (black and white photographs of course), but in one of the books it told of a male family member sometime in the mid-1800's that had bright red hair. So after lying dormant for over one hundred years the gene resurfaced and not only did my friend and his wife have a redheaded son, the son has since has three redheaded children. Deeply buried genetics can and will resurface at times, even after long periods of time lying dormant or not exerting any of their influence.

Possibly in the example you gave it was a case of a mutation, but in the cause of what is now being talked about, and is really material for a new separate thread since it is no way topical to this thread, do you believe that Iranian Autoflower is a mutation that is so consistent that it can be sold as is and the mutation will occur consistently enough for it to be claimed to do was it is described, or do you believe it is a mutation that was stabilized, a mutation that through breeding became the new normal for the strain, but is still caused by a mutation and not by some possible ruderalis influence possibly due to Mother Nature's influence as some point way back in time?


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 24, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *do you believe.........*


*
I believe I don't care.*


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> *do you believe.........*


*





frmrboi said:



I believe I don't care.

Click to expand...

Fair enough ... but then if you really do not care you should not care enough to continue with the discussion. Admitting that you do not care is proof you do not care as to how or why and all you really care about is arguing with someone and attempting to appear to be more knowledgeable than them and a better arguer than them by getting in more jabs and stinging statements. 

I asked if you thought something were possible, could be the cause or reason, about the strain you want to discuss and discuss what is in it and why it does what it does. Your admission that you do not care is just further evidence on why this thread should be left to die. 

When asked a valid question and asked what your thoughts on it were you said; "I believe I don't care." Well that says it all. It is proof you do not care and also proof that you just really have a problem with one or several people involved in the thread, and also myself included, and all you want is the chance to attempt to prove that you have a bigger dick than those you have a problem with. 

Let it go dude. Just drop it. You have told everyone that you do not care so that can only mean all you actually truly care about at this point is arguing, fighting, insulting others, putting others down and making fun of them and attempting to make yourself appear to be an expert and a Ganja God and them to be brain dead morons.

Since you need to think and feel and believe it ... this is just for you. You are the one and only true expert here on RIU. You are the singular master grower on RIU. Your knowledge far surpasses that of everyone else's knowledge. Your expertise on strains and breeders is superior to that of every single other member of RIU. Everything you say is 100% correct and everything anyone says that is different from what you say is totally wrong. You have always been right and everyone else has always been wrong. YOU HAVE WON!

OK, are you satisfied now and can you now drop your childish aggressive attacks, will you let go of your vendetta against certain people now that it has been said that you are the one and only true King of Cannabis, the one and only Bud Buddha?

Come on guy, how about attempting to channel your anger and frustrations in a different direction and vent them in a different way? Smoke more, go for long walks, chop some wood, workout some, go for long swims, get more blowjobs or get laid more or jerkoff more .... just do something to find a way to release the anger and frustration that is pent up inside of you in a way other than arguing with people here over things that you have admitted you do not care about. 

For the sake of the site and for increasing unity and harmony among members rather than spreading and increasing bitterness and rancor, how about just dropping it, how about just letting this thread die and moving on to something different, something interesting and pleasant and harmonious rather than insisting on spreading this cancerous rancor you seem to want and need to spread among the RIU community?

Please, please, pretty please with a cherry on top!*


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 24, 2011)

wtf, ok it may have ruderalis in it but there are some that think an affie should be a seperate species too. geezus h. christ


----------



## londonfog (Mar 24, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> wtf, ok it may have ruderalis in it but there are some that think an affie should be a seperate species too. geezus h. christ


Affie is a strain of indica lineage...once again 3 main cannabis strains...Sativa..Indica...Ruderalis..now you can cross these and come up with whatever but don't say it is its own strain...if you look up affie you would see its indica 100 percent..and yes if a plant autos believe me it has some ruderalis...and its nothing wrong with that..but just call it like it is..


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 24, 2011)

without genetic coding no can say with absolute certainty anything, the fact that it (Auto Iranian) does auto flower with full potency is all anyone should care about.
I've stated that over and over again in these Greenthumb threads yet some how I get labeled the trouble maker.
I'd happily admit I made a mistake if you want to send samples to a gene testing facility if such a thing exist for plants like it does for humans.
(Many African Americans including Oprah Winfrey, have had this done to trace their heritage)
And I repeat I've had no infractions for inflaming you've had 5 whose the vendetta seeker ?


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Anyone looking for a blackwater grow I saw it and alien bubba grown together at the farm yesterday,blackwater is some huge buds with a real bright green color,no purple or black in this guys run...


 Yeah, you got some pictures bro ?


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 24, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> And I repeat I've had no infractions for inflaming you've had 5 whose the vendetta seeker ?



Sure, in my 6,000 plus messages I have managed to insult a few people, or at least what I said was believed to be insulting by someone, though one of the messages when written was totally intended to be humorous, but since humor does not always clearly show itself in a typed message I was hammered anyway.

But since joining things here have slowly but steadily become increasingly contentious. More and more people are quicker to fight over things and take it to a personal level than to remain calm and topical and simply discuss things. The original topic was one that could never be resolved, one that could never be proven either way and it turned into nothing more than a Battling Bickersons thread where most messages were personal attacks and accusations. There was no need for it to continue. All that could come from it is stored up animosity towards others that will one day be unleashed in another thread or threads between the people involved in this one.

Now that it has totally switched topics, and is still very acrimonious. This thread should be allowed to die and a new thread on the new topic should be begun, but leaving all the ill will and rancor here to die allowing the new thread to be a civil discussion. 

I was only thinking about the present environment of the site, the future of the site and about what would be best for it and for the members in the future. 

Sadly such considerations are clearly less important to some here and instead it is vastly more important to them too be able to claim and attempt to prove they pack the most gear here. 

I made an attempt to show the utter futility of this thread continuing and the problems that the acrimony that has occurred, and is still occurring, will cause in the future, but I failed. 

So by all means, continue on, enjoy your cat fight to the fullest. I will not make another comment about it.


----------



## OGMan (Mar 24, 2011)

chongsbuddy said:


> i dont know where you are getting the idea that an auto has to have rud in it,that is just plain untrue.i can think of many strains that have auto tendancies that have NO ruderalis in them.i have grown many in the last few years.gg,dutch treat,bonkers,avalon and others have auto flowering phenos with absolutely no rud in them.silverback was a legend around ic mag and i knew him well,he is the 1 plus others to show me this.the guy knows more about growing pot than most people on the planet.


 All true but some people have the outdated idea that an auto HAS to have C. Ruderalis in it to be an auto and you're not going to change their mind until someone puts it in a book because everything they think they know comes from some book


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 24, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> since joining things here have slowly but steadily become increasingly contentious. .


perhaps you'll be happier at another forum.
yesterday you said you were just going to walk away from my comments now you've written 3 essays that each must have taken a minimum of an hour to compose.
That's being as contentious as it gets were I come from, friendly Canada.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 24, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> Yeah, you got some pictures bro ?


 Swerve has both grows on his web site today,go to cali connections web site under strains and look under blackwater and alien bubba


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, lets argue about something else then..how about Hockey?
I say the best players come from Canada..like where Frmrboi is from; home to "Burnaby Joe" Sakic, one of the greatest players ever.. Or the greatest goalie of all time; from Montreal Canada..Patrick Roy.
Any takers?


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 24, 2011)

Are you over at CLC Gruber,that was my home before I got popped in october,Im just now getting up and running with OGs again,those bastards got 12 cali connection mothers off me,I had over 25 moms of everything from nevs haze to Moscas cindy 99.Its hell haveing to start over


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I say the best players come from Canada..like where Frmrboi is from; home to "Burnaby Joe" Sakic,


 not anymore Daniel & Henrik Sedin Swedes 1 & 2 points leaders. Joe's great there's a street named after him near Burnaby Lake Park (the gemstone of Burnaby)
But I prefer talkin about Marijuana or how mentally ill some members are here.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 24, 2011)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> Are you over at CLC Gruber,that was my home before I got popped in october,Im just now getting up and running with OGs again,those bastards got 12 cali connection mothers off me,I had over 25 moms of everything from nevs haze to Moscas cindy 99.Its hell haveing to start over


Yeah im at clc. Sorry to hear about the bust...it didnt have anything to do with CLC did it?



frmrboi said:


> Dr Gruber said:
> 
> 
> > I say the best players come from Canada..like where Frmrboi is from; home to "Burnaby Joe" Sakic, QUOTE] not anymore Daniel & Henrik Sedin Swedes 1 & 2 points leaders. Joe's great there's a street named after him near Burnaby Lake Park (the gemstone of Burnaby)
> ...


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> 1 year does not make a career..for the Sedins I mean. I know they are great... but the greatest players of all time are Canadian.


 this is the second year in a row for Henrik to be at the top, Daniel was out for several weeks (broken foot) or he would have been at the top too. 
This could be a never before seen event, brothers sharing the points scoring title together.
I never miss a game as we are almost certain to finally win the Stanely cup this year, the plays those two make will make your hair stand up on the back of your neck it is so eerie the sixth sense they have were each other has. Alas you probably never hardly see them though, BUT YOU WILL if you follow the playoffs.
But here we go again argueing,


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 24, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> this is the second year in a row for Henrik to be at the top, Daniel was out for several weeks (broken foot) or he would have been at the top too.
> This could be a never before seen event, brothers sharing the points scoring title together.
> I never miss a game as we are almost certain to finally win the Stanely cup this year, the plays those two make will make your hair stand up on the back of your neck it is so eerie the sixth sense they have were each other has. Alas you probably never hardly see them though, BUT YOU WILL if you follow the playoffs.
> But here we go again argueing,


 
No, actually i agree they are something special...but dont cross the hockey gods and say the cup is yours yet, they can be mean. Good luck in the playoffs!


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> No, actually i agree they are something special...but dont cross the hockey gods and say the cup is yours yet, they can be mean. Good luck in the playoffs!


do you think it's to late to delete that ? LOL


----------

